# Выпускаем пар



## ivanovitch (26 Окт 2015)

Ну да, теперь "Любаня". Красивые девочки, ещё и играют неплохо!   "Смуглянка" у них хорошо звучит. Поэтому и ищу.


----------



## MAN (27 Окт 2015)

ivanovitch (26.10.2015, 23:31) писал:


> Ну да, теперь "Любаня". Красивые девочки, ещё и играют неплохо! "Смуглянка" у них хорошо звучит.


 Надо же, есть оказывается люди, которым это нравится... Даже среди музыкантов... Поразительно и непостижимо! А я, признаюсь, был бы очень рад, если бы за такую вот безобразную и бесстыжую "ум-ца-цализацию" нашего музыкального наследия, т.е. лучших образцов русской и советской песни, в законодательстве предусматривалась если не уголовная (а за публичное осквернение таких памятников песенной культуры как "Смуглянка" по-моему стоило бы наказывать и уголовно), то хотя бы серьёзная административная ответственность. И была бы эта ответственность неотвратима!
Однако что-то я размечтался:
_Мечты, мечты,
Где ваша сладость?
__Где ты, где ты,
__Ночная радость?
Исчезнул он,
Веселый сон,
И одинокий
Во тьме глубокой
Я пробужден...,_
а наяву им вместо наказания почётные присваивают звания.
P.S. Слава Богу, что Анатолий Григорьевич Новиков не дожил до наших дней и не видит как нынче глумятся над его великолепной, пронзительно светлой музыкой, уродуя её и непристойно вертя под это дело задницами.


----------



## gera-alex (27 Окт 2015)

MAN писал:


> ivanovitch (26.10.2015, 23:31) писал:Ну да, теперь "Любаня". Красивые девочки, ещё и играют неплохо! "Смуглянка" у них хорошо звучит. Надо же, есть оказывается люди, которым это нравится... Даже среди музыкантов... Поразительно и непостижимо! А я, признаюсь, был бы очень рад, если бы за такую вот безобразную и бесстыжую "ум-ца-цализацию" нашего музыкального наследия, т.е. лучших образцов русской и советской песни, в законодательстве предусматривалась если не уголовная (а за публичное осквернение таких памятников песенной культуры как "Смуглянка" по-моему...


Уважаемый, сейчас новое время, новые тенденции. Свежий взгляд на старые вещи это неотъемлемая часть новизны. Мне нравится оригинальная музыка, очень, но так же нравятся новые взгляды людей на эти старые вещи.
Скажу вам прямо, что это полный бред нести ответственность за такое уродывание памятников культуры. Никто не уродует эти памятники, включайте записи и слушайте, скачивайте оригинальные ноты и играйте по канонам это произведение (публичное осквернение таких памятников - это изменение, сокрытие или иное деструктивное действие на оригинал произведения, т.е. на ноты или запись, находящиеся в национальном архиве). А публично высказывать свое видение этого произведения - это одно из направлений демократии. Ну и дальше вы понимаете, что дискуссию начинать бессмысленно.


----------



## MAN (27 Окт 2015)

gera-alex (27.10.2015, 15:08) писал:


> Уважаемый, сейчас новое время, новые тенденции.


 Как же, как же, понимаю, я ведь тоже сегодня живу, а не в прошлом веке. Просто мне, в отличие от Вас, не менее уважаемый, конкретно вот такой свежий взгляд жутко не нравится, от того и возникают в моей голове бредовые мысли. 
gera-alex (27.10.2015, 15:08) писал:


> Ну и дальше вы понимаете, что дискуссию начинать бессмысленно.


 Увы, прекрасно понимаю и это. Но своё-то мнение имею я право высказать, раз уж демократия, или как? Обнародовать собственную оценку этих самых "свежих взглядов"?


----------



## Andrey Z. (29 Окт 2015)

gera-alex писал:


> Уважаемый, сейчас новое время, новые тенденции.


"сейчас новое время, новые тенденции". - Очень размытое обобщение...
Тезисы и мысли "комформиста и приспособленца" (от лукавого собственно 
Кавер "Любани" смуглянки полное г.вно! - Вот правильная реакция. 
А у эстета-максималиста даже среднего толка, после ознакомления с сиим творчеством должна случится тихая истерика!  
Как правило репертуар проектов типа а ля "Любаня" это, грубо говоря, то что "схавает и оплатит пипл". А под теле-радио-интернет "дудочки" и более искушённая публика.  
Если убрать видеоряд, "модный" саунд аранжировки и студийное сведение-запись инструмента, то такую "Смуглянку" врядли захочется сыграть  а "народу" услышать.


----------



## Vlad81 (30 Окт 2015)

arangi (30.10.2015, 01:19) писал:


> Если убрать видеоряд, "модный" саунд аранжировки и студийное сведение-запись инструмента, то такую "Смуглянку" врядли захочется сыграть  а "народу" услышать.


 А зачем убирать? Совсем неглупые люди это всё делают. И они рассчитывают как раз на синтез видеоряда, аранжировок и т.п. И, я  лично думаю, что эти девушки-красавицы вполне могут увеличить количество аккордеонистов в ДМШ. Ребята их посмотрят, послушают, поймут, что аккордеон может быть и модным, и престижным, а играть будут с удовольствием и Баха, и Генделя и талантливую музыку современных композиторов - мелодистов. Лично мои ученики и ученики моих коллег так и делают.


----------



## MAN (30 Окт 2015)

Vlad81 (30.10.2015, 11:20) писал:


> И, я  лично думаю, что эти девушки-красавицы вполне могут увеличить количество аккордеонистов в ДМШ. Ребята их посмотрят, послушают, а играть будут с удовольствием и Баха, и Генделя и талантливую музыку современных композиторов - мелодистов. Лично мои ученики и ученики моих коллег так и делают.


 У меня это просто не укладывается в голове, а посему, извините, не верю я в подобные сказки. То есть пойти в музыкалку на аккордеон под влиянием этого "неглупого синтеза" может у кого-то из детишек поначалу и правда возникает охота, а вот то, что с помощью "умца-умцы" в них можно пробудить подлинный интерес и любовь к настоящей музыке, мягко говоря крайне сомнительно. Так что пользы от такой рекламы инструмента, по моему глубокому убеждению, в действительности нет никакой, вернее, в конечном итоге и в особенности с точки зрения воспитания, она способна приносить только вред. Да не поверю я, чтобы человек, умеющий готовить вкусную и здоровую еду, с удовольствием питался фастфудом, а тот, кто сам кроит и шьёт или вяжет красивую одежду из качественных материалов, светясь радостью носил шмотки, купленные на улице возле метро. Ну а говорить о том, что мол девушки умницы и на самом-то деле замечательные, отлично подготовленные музыканты, это всё одно как, уплетая хот дог с соевой сосиской и обливаясь дешёвым кетчупом, расхваливать незаурядные кулинарные таланты того, кто его скалапуцал.
P.S. Родители же и прочие взрослые дяди и тёти, если они знают толк в музыке, (особенно эту самую музыку преподающие) должны бы понимать сами и давать понять неразумным деткам, что творимое "ЛюбАнями" и тому подобными халтурщиками не модно и престижно, а напротив стыдно и позорно.


----------



## Vlad81 (30 Окт 2015)

MAN (30.10.2015, 13:55) писал:


> пойти в музыкалку на аккордеон под влиянием этого "неглупого синтеза" может у кого-то из детишек поначалу и правда возникает охота, а вот то, что с помощью "умца-умцы" в них можно пробудить подлинный интерес и любовь к настоящей музыке, мягко говоря крайне сомнительно.


 А никто и не говорит, что с помощью, как Вы изящно выразились, "умца -умцы" пробудится интерес к настоящей высокой музыке. Но чтобы он пробудился, нужно хотя бы сначала увидеть наши инструменты, а потом постепенно всё и разовьётся. MAN, а Вы знаете, что сейчас в ДМШ для наших инструментах существуют 8-летние программы обучения и программы очень неплохие, включающие очень серьёзные произведения. И ещё - а чтобы Вы предложили сыграть нашим музыкантам по ТВ в сборном эстрадном концерте? Предложите такое, что понравится людям, большому количеству людей, желающих просто отдохнуть после трудовой недели? Я бы хотел посмотреть номер, например, с Оросом Золтаном ( или что-то подобное с нашими исполнителями) - у него есть прекрасные номера с большим оркестром... Но кто это сможет у нас сделать без гос. поддержки?  Киркоров на свой балет в год тратит больше миллиона долларов... Нашим исполнителям это не потянуть... А просто слушать играющего  аккордеониста - баяниста - народ, может, и хотел бы... Но на телевидение не пускают нашего брата - Вы же это прекрасно знаете сами... А эти люди не брюзжат, а делают то, что могут... И ещё... Один мой знакомый профессор говорит всегда: "Давайте хоть сами не говорить плохо о наших исполнителях... Нас и так все критикуют достаточно..." Ну не нравится Вам - отойдите тихонько в сторону и слушайте то, что Вам по душе... Не поможет эта критика развитию наших инструментов...


----------



## MUZPROM (30 Окт 2015)

ГОСПОДА!  ВЫ  НИЧЕГО НЕ ПЕРЕПУТАЛИ?   ЭТО КОНЕЧНО ФОРУМ, НО  РАЗДЕЛ "МИНУСОВКИ"!   СВОИ ВЗГЛЯДЫ И ВИДЕНЬЕ ПИШИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, ДРУГ-ДРУГУ В ЛИЧКУ!


----------



## vev (30 Окт 2015)

MUZPROM/ писал:


> ГОСПОДА!  ВЫ  НИЧЕГО НЕ ПЕРЕПУТАЛИ?   ЭТО КОНЕЧНО ФОРУМ, НО  РАЗДЕЛ "МИНУСОВКИ"!   СВОИ ВЗГЛЯДЫ И ВИДЕНЬЕ ПИШИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, ДРУГ-ДРУГУ В ЛИЧКУ!


Форум - это и есть форум. Это место, где люди обмениваются мнениями и своим видением чего-либо. Личка предназначена несколько для другого. Можно, конечно, завести для этого другую тему (если народ не против, могу перенести обсуждение Дуэта туда), но и обсуждение здесь ничего не нарушает.

Готов скорее разделить мнение Александра. Дуэт, прямо скажем, более чем так себе. И никакой любви к Музыке ни данный дуэт, ни Петя Дранга, ни аналогичные "артисты" привить не в состоянии ИМХО. Скачки по сцене и топот по электрическому инструменту меня лично совсем не заводит...


----------



## Slawa (31 Окт 2015)

Я ЗА  девочек! Пусть хоть тверк танцуют с аккордеонами или без! Что привязались к детям? У молодежи своя тусня, у нас старп..ров своя. Им не интересно наше творчество, если мы старые, толстые, лысые, седые и с большими бородавками на носу. Молодежь хочет видеть своих ровесников - красивых, веселых, энергичных и т.д.  А что они играют - неважно! Хоть Чижика-пыжика одним пальцем. Каждому своё. Выбираете, что вам нравится. А дети вырастут и музыкальный вкус изменится. Вот будет им За. .. и будут они слушать Пьяцоллу. А пока пусть потанцуют


----------



## Andrey Z. (31 Окт 2015)

Slawa писал:


> мы старые, толстые, лысые, седые и с большими бородавками на носу.


!


----------



## MAN (2 Ноя 2015)

Vlad81 (30.10.2015, 22:56) писал:


> а потом постепенно всё и разовьётся


 Если речь о полноте, седине, облысении и бородавках на носу, то такое, конечно, вполне возможно, а вот если о том, что
Slawa (31.10.2015, 04:19) писал:


> дети вырастут и музыкальный вкус изменится


то последнее уже не выглядит столь же убедительным, ибо, прежде чем измениться, этому самому музыкальному вкусу сперва надобно появиться. А "ЛюбАни" и т.п. способны породить не вкус, а наоборот лишь безвкусицу.
P.S. Кстати, *Slawa*, а между туснёй и творчеством что общего?


----------



## shnikolaj (2 Ноя 2015)

Вкус-вещь достаточно субъективная. Формирование его является очень творческой задачей(НЕТ ПРАВИЛ). Нет алгоритма 

посещений культурных мероприятий, разговоров в семье и т.п., в результате которых должен появиться КУЛЬТУРНЫЙ 

ЧЕЛОВЕК. У некоторых это не выходит НИКОГДА, а у некоторых всё выходит практически с рождения. Между ними дистанция 

огромного размера, куда и  попадают все остальные. Когда начинают пытаться опредилить уровень вкуса, с которым уже 

можно выступать, а с которым нет - это глупость(если не хуже). Любой человек имеет право на ошибку в своём 

творчестве, он ищет свой путь. Артист не загоняет зрителей силком к себе на концерт. Зрители и их состав даст ему 

оценку. Пусть исполняет всё(В ЖИВУЮ), что считает нужным. Музыкой является не только та, при которой "хочется снять 

шляпу".


----------



## MAN (2 Ноя 2015)

shnikolaj (02.11.2015, 16:34) писал:


> Любой человек имеет право на ошибку в своём творчестве, он ищет свой путь.


А у "ЛюбАнь" (экс-"Невест") в их деятельности, как мне кажется, никакой ошибки нет и путь они свой давно нашли, вернее сказать избрали. Только вот к творчеству это не имеет ровно никакого отношения.

shnikolaj (02.11.2015, 16:34) писал:


> Музыкой является не только та, при которой "хочется снять шляпу".


Но также и та, которая вызывает желание сорвать с себя иные части костюма. Это Вы хотели сказать?


----------



## vev (2 Ноя 2015)

Господа!

Сюда перенесены сообщения из Минусовок. 
Предлагаю, чтобы не засорять Минусовки, пар выпускать именно здесь. Можно спокойно обсудить еще раз плюсы и минусы "Любань", "Невест", "Миксов" и прочих "аккордеонных попрыгунчиков"


----------



## Kuzalogly (2 Ноя 2015)

MAN писал:


> Но также и та, которая вызывает желание сорвать с себя иные части костюма. Это Вы хотели сказать?


Да, это не музыка. Но увиденные ролики привлекают большое количество зрителей. Особенно с неграми мне понравилось.
А Тереза Орловски ещё продюсирует? Вот ей бы этот материал. ... Аккордеон, девчёнки, негры. Уххх...


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (2 Ноя 2015)

https://youtu.be/tKauDEJv1w4


----------



## holina.t (2 Ноя 2015)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


----------



## Slawa (3 Ноя 2015)

О! Святая Инквизиция переместилась в отдельный раздел! Ха-ха-ха! Бедная, бедная Эсмеральда... или как там её... ЛюбАня? Вот-вот съедят вместе с кожаными ремнями и с прочей фарнитурой! Девчонки, держитесь! Мы за вас! Играйте, что вам нравится и не слушайте брюзжание высоколобых ,,знатоков'' и прочих истинных ценителей


----------



## shnikolaj (3 Ноя 2015)

MAN писал:


> shnikolaj (02.11.2015, 16:34) писал: Любой человек имеет право на ошибку в своём творчестве, он ищет свой путь.
> А у "ЛюбАнь" (экс-"Невест") в их деятельности, как мне кажется, никакой ошибки нет и путь они свой давно нашли, вернее сказать избрали. Только вот к творчеству это не имеет ровно никакого отношения.
> 
> shnikolaj (02.11.2015, 16:34) писал:Музыкой является не только та, при которой "хочется снять шляпу".
> Но также и та, которая вызывает желание сорвать с себя иные части костюма. Это Вы хотели сказать?


----------



## Евген (3 Ноя 2015)

В смокинге на нудистском пляже несколько вычурно, не находите?


----------



## shnikolaj (3 Ноя 2015)

Уважаемый MAN, на первое ваше "кажется" отвечать незачем. Это нравится или не нравится. Я даже, допускаю, что кому-
то нравится. (Девчонки красивые и умеют играть).
  На второе - каюсь. Зная ваше эпистолярное творчество за много лет, я просто спровоцировал Вас.(по доброму 
повеселился). Вам никак не дают покоя "миксовские штаны". Пора бы успокоится и направить ваши колкости в мирное 
русло. Шутить Вы умеете, но неперебарщивайте(дело вкуса). Сходите на концерт, послушайте живую музыку. Кстати, сходите при случае, на "Баян-микс" посмотрите вживую. Ребята здорово работают. Просмотр всего через интернет сильно притупляет чувства. На живом испонении можно увидеть много интересных ньюансов, недоступных при просмотре через "ящик". К примеру, я как-то присутствовал при выступлении И.Д.Кобзона. Романсы в его исполнении мне не понравились(дело вкуса), но я получил большое удовольствие от наблюдения взаимодействия И.Д.Кобзона со своим концертмейстером. Складывалось впечатление, что при таком пианисте не надо вообще заботится о попадании в музыку. Любые паузы, задержки,интонирование,длинные ноты так виртуозно обыгрывались и так всё подстрайвалось под голос Маэстро, что... Класс! Это нельзя передать, это надо видеть вживую.
  С уважением, Николай.


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Ноя 2015)

shnikolaj писал:


> Уважаемый MAN,
> 1.  Пора бы успокоится .
> 2.  Направить ваши колкости в мирное русло.
> 3.  неперебарщивайте.
> ...


Пять указаний за один пост- это развенеперебарщивание?


----------



## Slawa (3 Ноя 2015)

Я вот специально сейчас посмотрел на ютубе пару-тройку клипов ЛюбАни. Это то же самое, что П.Дранга и Баян Микс. Тот же жанр, но немного подешевле сделано. Во всяком случае, мне на девушек в топиках и юбочках смотреть приятнее, чем на Дрангу или Миксов. Продюсер их не дурак -- на концерты ведь могут ходить не только женщины. На Дрангу и Миксов в основном женщины ходят, и поднадоели уже вышеназванные артисты нашему электорату. Поэтому такой проект как ЛюбАня с коммерческой точки зрения вполне жизнеспособен. Я им желаю успеха, так как они популярность нашего инструмента повышают и это на пользу идет всем нам. Вот так -- мы их должны любить и цветы им дарить


----------



## MAN (3 Ноя 2015)

Slawa (03.11.2015, 03:13) писал:


> Девчонки, держитесь! Мы за вас! Играйте, что вам нравится и не слушайте брюзжание высоколобых ,,знатоков'' и прочих истинных ценителей


Да не в высоте лба тут дело (опять на облысение что ли намекаете, так у меня с этим делом, тфу-тьфу-тьфу, всё в порядке, нос бородавками тоже, Бог миловал, не украшен, вот с сединой, скажу честно, действительно беда - лет с 25 седеть начал, а теперь-то дело уже к 50 подходит), дорогой и многоуважаемый защитник "красивых, весёлых, энергичных и т.д."

Ладно, раз у нас воцарились кругом долгожданные демократия и либерализм, то нехай будут тогда уж и всяческие новые тенденции, в том числе в виде концертов для большого количества ударников капиталистического труда, желающих просто отдохнуть после своих недельных изнурительных трудовых свершений, давая волю незамысловатым жеребячье-кобелиным инстинктам. А куда деваться, коли на дворе новое время? Тем паче, что силком на те концерты никто никого действительно не загоняет. Правда их частенько нынче устраивают за красным зубчатым забором и показывают по центральным телеканалам, но это, конечно, уже малосущественные частности. Так вот, нехай будут новые тенденции и даже новые видения, но только я никак не могу согласиться с Вашим тезисом "Играйте, что вам нравится" (из-за этого, собственно, и не сдержался давеча). Ну заставляли бы публику дрожать от восторга и пускать сладострастные слюни, демонстрируя свои кокетливо прикрываемые аккордеонами прелести под всевозможные специально сочинённые и предназначенные для этого "муси-пуси", я бы и отошёл тихонько в сторонку, как советует один упоминавшийся тут профессор. Зачем же "Смуглянку"-то трогать? Тем более, что мелодия ведь решительно не имеет никакого значения ни с точки зрения "свежего взгляда на старые вещи", ни в свете этой однообразной и выбивающей из черепных коробок последние остатки мозгов электронной ритмической "новизны". То же самое относится и к уродованию

_При честном при всём народе
"Во саду ли, в огороде"._


----------



## Евген (3 Ноя 2015)

Что-то весь пар в свисток уходит. А можно ли направить его на что-то более продуктивное?


----------



## MAN (3 Ноя 2015)

shnikolaj (03.11.2015, 12:28) писал:


> Зная ваше эпистолярное творчество за много лет, я просто спровоцировал Вас (по доброму повеселился).


 Николай, я чрезвычайно рад тому, что подарил Вам несколько весёлых минут. Между прочим взаимно, поскольку мне со своей стороны показалась довольно забавной Ваша рекомендация направить колкости в мирное русло. Это немного напоминает глубокомысленные изречения В. С. Черномырдина. Но было бы ещё смешнее, если бы Вы посоветовали "затупить колкости" или наоборот "пустить ерша в тихий омут".


----------



## MAN (3 Ноя 2015)

Евген (03.11.2015, 14:49) писал:


> А можно ли направить его на что-то более продуктивное?


 Можно, *Евген*. Валяйте! Покажите нам пример того, как надо продуктивно свистеть мирными колючками!


----------



## Евген (3 Ноя 2015)

Уж лет десять как в Интернете публикуете (с многими другими такими же бессребрениками) в основном полезные материалы по язычковым музыкальным инструментам. .. Обобщить бы это всё и систематизировать для начинающих и любителей!


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Ноя 2015)

*Евген*, Евген писал:


> Обобщить бы это всё и систематизировать для начинающих и любителей!


Меня намедни терзала хотелка схожей направленности. Составить "Сборник таблиц соответствия узлов и деталей язычковых инструментов". Таблицы- по всему. Отдельно по немцам, отдельно по нашим. Таблица по толкателям, таблица по клапанам, по рычагам, по мехам, по пружинам. Как в иных сферах уж давно есть:  "+++"- полное соответствие, "++"- с лёгкими доводками, "+"- с небольшими переделками. Ну, слева в столбик- деталь, а в верхних графах- инструменты. А на пересечениях- плюсики и минусы. Ну и пояснительная часть тоже.

Но во-первых, я не осилю такого объёма работы в силу малого опыта. Во-вторых, по всему миру наберётся едва ли тысяча читателей. Хотение осталось в воздухе, лёгким растворяющимся облаком.


----------



## shnikolaj (3 Ноя 2015)

Уважаемый MAN, мирное - это продуктивное, созидающее русло, т.е. шутками не надо пытаться обидеть. А ещё лучше популяризируйте мирно свой взгляд на музыку. Попробуйте создать у  детей, подростков хороший взгляд на культуру. С вашим языком, я думаю, вы можете достаточно весело преподавать муз.литературу. Очень мало людей кто сейчас популяризирует наш инструмент.  Кстати, пример, развития гитары (6-стр) у нас показателен. Такое большое количество количество людей пробует исполнять что-то на этом инструменте. И никто не брюзжит в каком виде и как это должно происходить и что надо играть. Зато это стало весьма популярно. Кто всерьёз увлёкся инструментом обречён на серьёзное отношение к музыке. А остальные просто весело проведут время с инструментом. И это тоже хорошо.


----------



## Евген (3 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly (03.11.2015, 15:57) писал:


> я не осилю такого объёма работы в силу малого опыта.


 Если хотя бы начнете публиковать часть своих наработок, то уже, полагаю, будет польза.

Сейчас, думаю, очень высок уровень вхождения в тему «Любительская игра на баяне-аккордеоне».  Ну, а как закончатся у населения старые инструменты, так и нынешний уровень покажется подарком."Спешите делать добро!"


----------



## MAN (3 Ноя 2015)

Евген. (03.11.2015, 15:22) писал:


> Обобщить бы и систематизировать материалы по язычковым музыкальным инструментами для начинающих и любителей!


Kuzalogly (03.11.2015, 15:57) писал:


> Меня намедни терзала хотелка схожей направленности. Составить "Сборник таблиц соответствия узлов и деталей язычковых инструментов".


 Господа, прекратите пожалуйста разводить здесь оффтоп, тема была специально выделена в отдельную ветку и посвящена свежести и новизне музыкальных взглядов баянно-аккордеонных попрыгуний и попрыгунчиков!


----------



## vev (3 Ноя 2015)

MAN (03.11.2015, 16:32) писал:


> Господа, прекратите пожалуйста разводить здесь оффтоп, тема была специально выделена в отдельную ветку и посвящена свежести и новизне музыкальных взглядов баянно-аккордеонных попрыгуний и попрыгунчиков!


Да я что... Я ничего...
Не хотите стрекоз и срекозл.в обсуждать - обсуждайте что хотите


----------



## MAN (3 Ноя 2015)

shnikolaj (03.11.2015, 16:18) писал:


> Уважаемый MAN, мирное - это продуктивное, созидающее русло, т.е. шутками не надо пытаться обидеть.


 Вот именно, уважаемый Николай, и я тоже говорю, что не надо обижать наш народ таким исполнением его народных песен или любимых им авторских музыкальных произведений, и в особенности песен так или иначе связанных с войной, как "Смуглянка". Музыканты ведь созидать должны, а не разрушать созданное ранее, подгоняя его под некие сомнительные "новые тенденции", а на самом деле "прогибаясь" под шоу бизнес и собственную коммерческую выгоду.


----------



## shnikolaj (3 Ноя 2015)

Уважаемый MAN, не надо пытаться ответить за весь народ. Во-вторых, подавляющее большинство воспримет такое исполнение без отрицательных эмоций. Ни о каком оскорблении здесь не может идти речи. А по поводу людей, работающих в шоу-бизнесе - они там РАБОТАЮТ. Также как и все мы зарабатывают, что бы жить. Да и они очень разные. Там много больших профессионалов.


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Ноя 2015)

MAN (03.11.2015, 16:59) писал:


> и собственную коммерческую выгоду.


 Те зубы, которые они себе поставили, поверьте, очень дорого стоят! Тут уж и на аккордеоне, и вприсядку, и с голыми ногами вроде не грех..)) А ещё волосы на ногах брить надо перед такими клипами. Всё, буквально всё, очень дорого!


----------



## vev (3 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly (03.11.2015, 17:15) писал:


> Те зубы, которые они себе поставили, поверьте, очень дорого стоят!


Интересно, а они налоговый вычет за зубы получают?


----------



## Dmvlad (3 Ноя 2015)

Оспидя... Музыкальный вкус зависит от состояния общества. Вот и процветают попрыгуны под видом нового взгляда на очевидные вещи. Так во всем к сожалению в стране , не только в музыке.


----------



## Gross (3 Ноя 2015)

shnikolaj (03.11.2015, 12:28) писал:


> сходите при случае, на "Баян-микс" посмотрите вживую. Ребята здорово работают.


года три назад у нас был концерт на центральной площади. Обширный такой- от симф оркестра с пианистом Мацуевым до Леонида Агутина. И с Миксами в серёдке. Про Агутина: неплохие мелодии, вкусненькие гармонии, интересные подголоски- очень добротная музыка. Миксы выдали довольно посредственные вариации на заезженные темы. Да ещё повыпендривались: высказали недовольство звукооператору- звук чего-то слабоват. Децибелы не те. Общее впечатление: Песни Агутина вместе с Рахманиновским концертом были лучшей частью того вечера, Миксы- худшей.


----------



## vev (4 Ноя 2015)

Евген (03.11.2015, 16:24) писал:


> Сейчас, думаю, очень высок уровень вхождения в тему «Любительская игра на баяне-аккордеоне».


Вполне можно "войти" за 10 тр. Более чем "по-божески". Предела, конечно же, нет, но это уже совсем другая история 
Гляньте для примера на стоимость спортивного инвентаря для того же хоккея и будете неприятно удивлены.


----------



## Евген (4 Ноя 2015)

vev (04.11.2015, 08:57) писал:


> Вполне можно "войти" за 10 тр. Более чем "по-божески".


 Далеко не всё определяется стоимостью старого инструмента (новый ученический баян с двухлетней гарантией сейчас стоит от 140 тыс. руб.; более дешевый, но новый и полностью пригодный мне найти так и не удалось)   , который к тому же нужно приводить в порядок у мастера и поддерживать в рабочем состоянии опять же обращаясь к нему. Это только видимая часть «айсберга» вхождения. Нужно, ведь, много времени и усилий, чтобы, используя правильную методику и учебные материалы, войти в тему...


----------



## vev (4 Ноя 2015)

Евген писал:


> vev (04.11.2015, 08:57) писал:Вполне можно "войти" за 10 тр. Более чем "по-божески". Далеко не всё определяется стоимостью старого инструмента (новый ученический баян с двухлетней гарантией сейчас стоит от 140 тыс. руб.; более дешевый, но новый и полностью пригодный мне найти так и не удалось)   , который к тому же нужно приводить в порядок у мастера и поддерживать в рабочем состоянии опять же обращаясь к нему. Это только видимая часть «айсберга» вхождения. Нужно, ведь, много времени и усилий, чтобы, используя правильную методику и учебные материалы, войти в тему...


Ну не знаю, не знаю...
Приобрел пару лет назад Royal Standard Selecta за 40тр с ломаной декой. Да, далеко не новый, но и до сих пор я на нем продолжаю играть. Он у меня стоит в офисе и днем, когда удается, играю на нем. Согласен, что на новом итальянце приятнее, но это уже не просто "вхождение", а "въезд с фанфарами" получится. Из того, что делал с инструментом: сам перезалил басовые резонаторы, перебрал правую механику, поменял ремни. Инструмент с прямой декой реально можно взять за червонец.
Ну а дальше... В любом деле для достижения результата надо потратить много усилий. Игра на аккордеоне не является исключением.


----------



## shnikolaj (4 Ноя 2015)

Ну не стоит делать выводы по сборным концертам, да ещё и под открытым небом. На своих концертах со своим звукорежиссёром качество всегда на порядки лучше. Ведь даже отстройка звука перед концертом может занимать пару часов, не говоря о других аспектах. А если в сборном концерте участвует много артистов, то задача с отстройкой звука становится практически маловыполнимой. Поэтому отстраиваются либо только звёзды, а остальные либо довольствуются посредстенностью звука, либо выступают под "фанеру". Выбор небольшой, отсюда и отношение к таким концертам. А в вашем случае, думаю, кроме симф. оркестра никто живьём не играл. Кстати, любой артист на гастролях в райдере указывает параметры обслуживающей их аппаратуры, да и свой звукорежиссёр на концерте играет очень большую роль в формировании звука, а значит и восприятии в целом зрителями концерта.


----------



## Gross (4 Ноя 2015)

shnikolaj (04.11.2015, 18:43) писал:


> либо довольствуются посредстенностью звука


 вообще-то я о посредственности музыки.


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Ноя 2015)

Gross писал:


> shnikolaj (04.11.2015, 18:43) писал:либо довольствуются посредстенностью звука вообще-то я о посредственности музыки.


""Следовательно, можно сделать вывод, что *бывает* *корова* без *молока*, но не *бывает* *молока* *без* *коровы*.""
"Дело было в Пенькове".


----------



## shnikolaj (4 Ноя 2015)

Я слушал "Баян-микс" "вживую" в  концертном зале с достаточно большим блоком их номеров. У меня они оставили хорошее впечатление. Ну а критиковать можно кого угодно. Эти люди много делают для популяризации инструмента.  Желаю и остальным в меру своих возможностей потратить свой пыл на развитие, популяризацию привитию музыкальной культуры окружающих,а не пытаться охаить тех, кто уже делает своё дело. Что ты сделал сам? Ответь на этот вопрос себе.


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Ноя 2015)

Не все летят в космос, не все рисуют мелом на асфальте.
Кто из музыкальных критиков был гениальным исполнителем? Кто из великих литературоведов написал великое эссе, роман, повесть?

Так что про "пыл" и дирекцию его расходования..., я бы не судил наобум Лазаря.

А про "Баян-Микс" помимо темы скажу. Ребята очень подкованы, очень стараются. Есть стремление рубить бабло. И это хорошо.

Но фон в виде БУМ-БУМ-БУМ заставляет выключить их ролики в самом начале. Ну не могу я этот БУМ слушать((((


----------



## vev (4 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly (04.11.2015, 22:59) писал:


> Есть стремление рубить бабло. И это хорошо.


Только это и заметно. И не только по их концертам. Ценник на инструменты у Войтенко на сайте раза в три задран. Меценат однако...

Ну а судить музыкальную составляющую концертов смысла не вижу, ввиду почти полного отсутствия оной... Можно говорить только о хорошей физической форме. Прыжки им реально удаются. Да еще и с утяжелением


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Ноя 2015)

vev писал:


> Ну а судить музыкальную составляющую концертов смысла не вижу, ввиду почти полного отсутствия оной... Можно говорить только о хорошей физической форме. Прыжки им реально удаются. Да еще и с утяжелением


Невольно вспоминается качок из "Иванушки Интырнешыныл", как его там... И качок из "Чай Фдвоём". Зрителям глубоко сиренево, про что он поёт, но бицепсы заглушают текст. Тётки аж пищат.


----------



## shnikolaj (4 Ноя 2015)

Я, думаю, все на своей работе хотят заработать. А меценатство - это немузыкальная тема, а общечеловеческая. Многие артисты помогают безвозмездно, но не афишируют это. Правильно делают. Правда у критиканов беспроиграшная позиция: либо ты ни кому не помогаешь (критикан не знает), либо ты просто бесстыдно пиаришся (критикан об этом узнал). И вообще, хорошая критика всегда со знаком плюс. Ну а музыки на свете много разной. Я бы тоже не стал долго слушать"Баян-Микс". Вопрос о дозе восприятия(конечно, если ты не фанат). А это относится к любому автору или исполнителю. Мне нравится много музыкальных произведений и исполнителей. Классика, народные, барокко, рок, поп, джаз, опера, балет... Найдётся место (под настроение) и для композиций "Баян-Микс".


----------



## Gross (4 Ноя 2015)

shnikolaj (05.11.2015, 00:02) писал:


> Мне нравится много музыкальных произведений и исполнителей.


 кстати, не посоветуют ли знатоки? Что сейчас есть в б/акк музыке свеженького интересного небанального... как бы это сказать... ну вот для примера назову Motion Trio- но они, как мне кажется, уже сказали всё, что имели сказать?


----------



## vev (4 Ноя 2015)

shnikolaj писал:


> Я, думаю, все на своей работе хотят заработать. А меценатство - это немузыкальная тема, а общечеловеческая. Многие артисты помогают безвозмездно, но не афишируют это. Правильно делают. Правда у критиканов беспроиграшная позиция: либо ты ни кому не помогаешь (критикан не знает), либо ты просто бесстыдно пиаришся (критикан об этом узнал). И вообще, хорошая критика всегда со знаком плюс. Ну а музыки на свете много разной. Я бы тоже не стал долго слушать"Баян-Микс". Вопрос о дозе восприятия(конечно, если ты не фанат). А это относится к любому автору или исполнителю. Мне нравится много музыкальных произведений и исполнителей. Классика, народные, барокко, рок, поп, джаз, опера, балет... Найдётся место (под настроение) и для композиций "Баян-Микс".


Термин "Меценат" я употребил, чтобы подчеркнуть жлобство данных клиентов. Все хотят заработать (ну или почти все), но есть еще и нормы морали. Наваривать два конца на инструментах, по-моему, откровенное жлобство.

Ну а про музыку Миксов я уже так высказался: нече обсуждать ввиду отсутствия.


----------



## Andrey Z. (5 Ноя 2015)

> кстати, не посоветуют ли знатоки?


Это на мой "джазовый" вкус... 
Richard Galliano &amp; Sylvain Luc - 2015 - La Vie En Rose
Rony Verbiest &amp; Johan Clement Trio - I Remember Johnny Meijer (2015)
Marcel Loeffler - Images (2012)
Marc Berthoumieux - In Other Words (2011)
Marc Berthoumieux &amp; Ludovic Beier - Jazz accordeons a la recre (2009
Daniel Mille - L'attente (2009)
Daniel Mille - Apres la pluie (2005)

Rony Verbiest не удалось найти в сети более ранние альбомы (бесплатные)


----------



## Andrey Z. (5 Ноя 2015)

arangi писал:На ютубе есть шикарные "свежие"номера с различных престижных международных конкурсов и фестивалей. А ля
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JL58oa5UXXE


----------



## MAN (5 Ноя 2015)

shnikolaj (03.11.2015, 17:12) писал:


> Уважаемый MAN, не надо пытаться ответить за весь народ.


 Во-первых, я и не отвечаю, а обижаюсь, причём не столько даже за народ потребляющий (в соответствии с новыми тенденциями это будет, если я не ошибаюсь, пипл хавающий) музыкальный эрзац, сколько за авторов действительно хорошей музыки, в этот самый эрзац превращаемой, в том числе и за народ как её автора, ну а во-вторых - почему бы и нет, собственно? Верещагину в "Белом солнце пустыни" вообще за всю Державу обидно было!
shnikolaj (03.11.2015, 17:12) писал:


> Во-вторых, подавляющее большинство воспримет такое исполнение без отрицательных эмоций.


 За весь народ, говорите, не надо пытаться ответить, а вот за его подавляющее большинство, стало быть, можно да?
Если не секрет, откуда у Вас эти статистические данные о "подавляющем большинстве" и его реакции?


----------



## Евген (5 Ноя 2015)

vev (04.11.2015, 23:04) писал:


> Ценник на инструменты у Войтенко на сайте раза в три задран. Меценат однако...


 Меценаты - те кто покупает у него.


----------



## MAN (5 Ноя 2015)

shnikolaj (04.11.2015, 22:31) писал:


> Желаю и остальным в меру своих возможностей потратить свой пыл на развитие, популяризацию привитию музыкальной культуры окружающих,а не пытаться охаить тех, кто уже делает своё дело. Что ты сделал сам? Ответь на этот вопрос себе.


 Уважаемый Николай! А ежели в Вашем присутствии станут, к примеру, выливать помои на клумбу, так Вы что же, и в этой ситуации будете призывать окружающих не "охаивать" тех, кто это делает? Мол пойдите лучше да потратьте свой пыл на то, чтобы разбить новую клумбу, но не критиканствуйте в адрес льющих на цветы нечистоты. Эти люди РАБОТАЮТ! Они БОЛЬШИЕ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЫ! Разве ж они виноваты в том, что за помои теперь гораздо больше платят, чем за какие-то там цветочки?


----------



## Евген (5 Ноя 2015)




----------



## Неуч (5 Ноя 2015)

Тут вот крайний справа тоже нет-нет скачет с баяном. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRzdDwTOLXo


----------



## MAN (5 Ноя 2015)

А в самом деле, почему же этот переодетый в вора-рецедивиста детский воспитатель из "Джентльменов удачи" был такой злой как собака? Всё ему не так и всё ему не этак. Зачем он то и дело сердился на своих "подопечных", то запрещая им "воровать без него", то возмущаясь склонностью к пьянству или азартным играм, заставлял их учить английский язык, делать зарядку и обтираться снегом? Какой он всё-таки был противный и недобрый этот киногерой, даже хуже своего прототипа - настоящего "Доцента", правда ведь?


----------



## Евген (5 Ноя 2015)

MAN (05.11.2015, 12:18) писал:


> А в самом деле, почему же этот переодетый в вора-рецедивиста детский воспитатель из "Джентльменов удачи" был такой злой как собака?


Воспринимали не доброго Трошкина, а бандита:




Да и миксоподобных, полагаю, не следует воспринимать, как музыкальный "криминал".


----------



## MAN (5 Ноя 2015)

Просыпаемся мы, а над полночью, вместо лучшего симфонического оркестра во фраках, "Смуглянку"-то у нас грохочут "ЛюбАни" в дезабилье. Ну не могу я, вы уж простите, друзья, злобного критикана, никак не могу воспринимать это благосклонно!


----------



## Евген (5 Ноя 2015)

MAN (05.11.2015, 13:23) писал:


> Просыпаемся мы, а над полночью, вместо лучшего симфонического оркестра во фраках, "Смуглянку"-то у нас грохочут "ЛюбАни" в дезабилье.


 Так не спите, и «вжахните Смуглянку» среди близких и соседей уже сейчас, заранее! Кто-то мешает?

P.S.
Если кто-то будет мечтать о "Мурке" в симфоническом исполнении, то пусть мечтает, но не диктует свои вкусы другим.


----------



## MAN (5 Ноя 2015)

Евген (05.11.2015, 13:35) писал:


> Кто-то мешает?


 Ясно. И у Вас всё та же доктрина: не чипай тех, кто что-то уже делает (не важно с какой целью, что именно, где и как), а займись лучше мирной и продуктивной деятельностью. Сам-то ты кто такой ващще? Рассчитывать хотя бы на каплю понимания со стороны тех, кто придерживается данной философии, я, разумеется, не питаю никаких надежд.


----------



## Евген (5 Ноя 2015)

Это - "философия" тоталитарных сект и диктаторов: делай, как я хочу!


----------



## MAN (5 Ноя 2015)

Евгений, Вам родители в детстве разве не пытались объяснять, что хорошо и что плохо, а если Вы делали плохо, неужели они Вас никогда даже не ругали за это? А были ли Ваши родители диктаторами (членами тоталитаоной секты)?
P.S. Я нигде и никого не призывал делать так, как хочется мне, Вы что-то явно путаете. Просто "миксоподобные" делают плохо и иногда бывает трудно хранить об этом гробовое молчание. Извините, но доказывать очевидное и всеобщее право называть явления их истинными именами и соответственно к ним относиться мне кажется излишней тратой времени.


----------



## Евген (5 Ноя 2015)

«Миксоподобные» занимают свою нишу музыкальной «фауны». И требовать от простейших (публики) то, что доступно более сложным организмам - можно, но разумно ли?  Едва ли.


----------



## vev (5 Ноя 2015)

Евген писал:


> «Миксоподобные» занимают свою нишу музыкальной «фауны». И требовать от простейших (публики) то, что доступно более сложным организмам - можно, но разумно ли?  Едва ли.


А старика Дарвина мы что уже забыли? Высшие приматы происходят от одноклеточных путем сложного эволюционного процесса. Так вот "простейшие от публики" никогда не станут "высшими", если их кормить "миксоподобным" трешем


----------



## kep (5 Ноя 2015)

Евген (05.11.2015, 13:35) писал:


> P.S.Если кто-то будет мечтать о "Мурке" в симфоническом исполнении, то пусть мечтает, но не диктует свои вкусы другим.


 Мечты сбываются! Симфоническая Мурка


----------



## kep (5 Ноя 2015)

MAN писал:


> Евгений, Вам родители в детстве разве не пытались объяснять, что хорошо и что плохо, а если Вы делали плохо, неужели они Вас никогда даже не ругали за это? А были ли Ваши родители диктаторами (членами тоталитаоной секты)?


MAN, общее между родителями, директором детского сада и тоталитарной сектой в том, что все они относятся к подопечным как к детям. Но не все из них имеют на это право, а те, кто имеют, пользуются им только пока подопечные - дети.
Рассказывать детям что такое хорошо - нужно. Продолжать это рассказывать взрослым - как минимум, плохой вкус.


----------



## kep (5 Ноя 2015)

vev (05.11.2015, 19:42) писал:


> Так вот "простейшие от публики" никогда не станут "высшими", если их кормить "миксоподобным" трешем


 Vev, а как выглядит дерево музыкальной эволюции? Там хотя бы ветки есть, не говоря о листьях? А то из Ваших с MAN постов оно больше на бревно смахивает, на торец поставленное: внизу, под комлем, миксоподобные корчатся, наверху вы сидите...


----------



## Евген (5 Ноя 2015)

vev (05.11.2015, 19:42) писал:


> Так вот "простейшие от публики" никогда не станут "высшими", если их кормить "миксоподобным" трешем


 И зачем простейшим такое "высшее" счастье? 
[В оригинале этот вопрос, обращенный, по-моему, к Дарвину, звучит (в переводе на русский язык): "Зачем обезьяне ум философа?" ]


----------



## vev (5 Ноя 2015)

kep писал:


> vev (05.11.2015, 19:42) писал:Так вот "простейшие от публики" никогда не станут "высшими", если их кормить "миксоподобным" трешем Vev, а как выглядит дерево музыкальной эволюции? Таме хотя бы ветки есть, не говоря о листьях? А то из Ваших с MAN постов оно больше на бревно смахивает, на торец поставленное: внизу, под комлем, миксоподобные корчатся, наверху вы сидите...


Смешно. Только не надо из нас с Александром неких ретроградов делать. И мы совсем не против нового. В отличие от Александра, мне эти стреко-зы/-злы глубоко фиолетовы. Я спокойно прохожу мимо и не парюсь по этому поводу. Но, положа руку на сердце, Вы действительно считаете это искусством? Можете не отвечать здесь. Так, для себя...

В настоящее время уже давно нас не "кормят" ничем изысканным. Все больше муз.продукт а-ля Макдональдс. Оно конечно можно выжить на таком корме, только брюхо болеть будет. Русский романс вытеснен визгами под фанеру. Инструментальная музыка - предметом нашей дискуссии. Ресторанами изысканной кухни в этой терминологии в Москве пока остаются Дворец музыки, Большой зал консерватории ну и так, по мелочам... "Домашняя кухня" - клубы, где выступают интересные музыканты, где публика тоже знает, что хочет. А в остальном - сплошной муз-общепит ИМХО


----------



## kep (5 Ноя 2015)

vev/ писал:


> Но, положа руку на сердце, Вы действительно считаете это искусством? Можете не отвечать здесь. Так, для себя...


Vev, у меня большие трудности с разделением "искусство/мусор". Один умный человек пару веков назад отчеканил: "Красота - в глазах смотрящего". Человечество столько всего разного считает красивым - общего знаменателя не найти.
Из предъявленного к обвинению переслушиваю "23" Дранги - очень вкусные аранжировки. Знаю точно, что откуда попернуто, ну так компиляция тоже искусство. 
Если будет интересно, могу предъявить список из моего плейера, как пример муз.интересов.


----------



## Евген (5 Ноя 2015)

vev (05.11.2015, 21:42) писал:


> В настоящее время уже давно нас не "кормят" ничем изысканным...


----------



## MAN (9 Ноя 2015)

kep (05.11.2015, 20:28) писал:


> MAN, общее между родителями, директором детского сада и тоталитарной сектой в том, что все они относятся к подопечным как к детям. Но не все из них имеют на это право, а те, кто имеют, пользуются им только пока подопечные - дети.Рассказывать детям что такое хорошо - нужно. Продолжать это рассказывать взрослым - как минимум, плохой вкус.


 *kep, *я прошу Вас обратить внимание, в данном конкретном случае всё началось с того, что некто *ivanovitch*, ищущий (интересно с какой целью?) "ЛюбАнину" фанеру (в частности "Смуглянку"), стал рассказывать посетителям данного форума, будто "Смуглянка" от "ЛюбАни" это хорошо. Так неужели goldaccordion детский форум, а за *ivanovitch*-ем и теми, кто согласен с этой его кривдой, Вы, в отличие от меня, признаёте какие-то особые права? Я же был просто вынужден внести поправку: объявленное хорошим на самом деле плохое, удивляясь тому, как некоторые взрослые люди, а тем более музыканты могут не понимать этого.


----------



## kep (10 Ноя 2015)

MAN (09.11.2015, 13:10) писал:


> Так неужели goldaccordion детский форум, а за ivanovitch-ем и теми, кто согласен с этой его кривдой, Вы, в отличие от меня, признаёте какие-то особые права?


MAN, я как раз не признаю никаких особых прав. Ни за кем. Есть слово против слова (логическое понятие равноценности сказанного разными людьми в отсутствие объективного доказательства, см. дальше).

MAN (09.11.2015, 13:10) писал:


> Я же был просто вынужден внести поправку: объявленное хорошим на самом деле плохое, удивляясь тому, как некоторые взрослые люди, а тем более музыканты могут не понимать этого.


 Можно узнать объективный ("на самом деле") критерий плохости, которым Вы пользуетесь? 
"Я так считаю", "это общеизвестно", "как можно этого не понимать" - не катит, ибо не объективно.


----------



## MAN (10 Ноя 2015)

kep (10.11.2015, 04:02) писал:


> Можно узнать объективный ("на самом деле") критерий плохости, которым Вы пользуетесь?


 Стало быть Вам нужен объективный критерий, чтобы понять разницу между Аркадием Райкиным и Евгением Петросяном?
А огороднику разве нужен какой-то особый метод для определения какой конкретный росток у него на грядке культурный и нуждается в заботе и уходе, а какой - сорняк, подлежащий искоренению, ибо и то и другое одновременно и мирно рядом сосуществовать, извините, не может (надеюсь, Вы понимаете, что уж это-то вполне объективная реальность)? Музыкальные сорняки точно так же буйно разрастаются и заглушают настоящую музыку, вытесняют её из нашей жизни, как крапива и бурьян на заброшенном огороде, и без прополки тут не обойтись.
Кстати, помните ленинское определение материи (объективная реальность, данная нам в ощущении)? Так ежели мы с Вами ощущаем эту реальность по-разному, стало быть и сама реальность вовсе не объективна, а субъективна, не так ли?


----------



## kep (10 Ноя 2015)

MAN (10.11.2015, 10:52) писал:


> Стало быть Вам нужен объективный критерий, чтобы понять разницу между Аркадием Райкиным и Евгением Петросяном?


----------



## kep (10 Ноя 2015)

MAN (10.11.2015, 10:52) писал:


> А огороднику разве нужен какой-то особый метод для определения какой конкретный росток у него на грядке культурный и нуждается в заботе и уходе, а какой - сорняк, подлежащий искоренению, ибо и то и другое одновременно и мирно рядом сосуществовать, извините, не может (надеюсь, Вы понимаете, что уж это-то вполне объективная реальность)?


 Вам попался на редкость удачный собеседник: ну не шмогу
В свое время прославился среди родственников жены: будучи посланным в огород за укропом, его не нашел...


----------



## kep (10 Ноя 2015)

MAN (10.11.2015, 10:52) писал:


> Кстати, помните ленинское определение материи (объективная реальность, данная нам в ощущении)? Так ежели мы с Вами ощущаем эту реальность по-разному, стало быть и сама реальность вовсе не объективна, а субъективна, не так ли?


Всегда радовался варианту этого определения: материя - объективная реальность, данная нам Господом в ощущении

Промежуточный итог: Вы-таки стали восклицать "как можно этого не понимать" в ярких примерах.
Можно.
Мы - разные. Из одинаковых фактов делаем разные выводы. Сговорится можем, только делая логически обоснованные выводы. 
Желаю логического обоснования Ваших выводов (этим проявляя к Вам максимальное уважение: я уверен, что Вы на такое обоснование способны).


----------



## Евген (10 Ноя 2015)

kep (05.11.2015, 20:19) писал:


> Мечты сбываются! Симфоническая Мурка


 Судя по радушному приему публикой этого музыкального китча, ждать симфонии «Гоп со смыком» осталось недолго.


----------



## MAN (10 Ноя 2015)

kep (10.11.2015, 11:36) писал:


> Мы - разные. Из одинаковых фактов делаем разные выводы. Сговорится можем, только делая логически обоснованные выводы.


 Так если мы делаем разные логически обоснованные (или логически обоснованные они пока что только у Вас?) выводы из одного и того же, то как же мы сумеем сговориться? Под моей способностью к логическому обоснованию подразумевается видимо, что я должен использовать Вашу логику: _раз я в огороде не обнаружил укропа, следовательно, его там и не было_ (почти декартовское _"мыслю, следовательно, существую"_)? Эдак, знаете ли, пока мы с Вами договариваться будем, укроп-то с грядок действительно исчезнет, окончательно выжитый какой-нибудь плодовитой и ядовитой дрянью с колючками, которую Вы при этом объявите "очень даже вкусной" и станете требовать своему заявлению логически выверенного опровержения. Покорнейше благодарю, но сорняки кушайте сами. И не нужно никакой формальной логики для понимания их несъедобности. Нормальному человеку достаточно просто один раз попробовать.
kep (10.11.2015, 11:36) писал:


> Желаю логического обоснования Ваших выводов


 P.S. Вот интересно, а если Вам звездануть между глаз хорошенько, Вы тогда сразу боль почувствуете или тоже потребуете сперва стройного логического обоснования её возникновению? (Не сочтите, пожалуйста, сие за проявление агрессии с моей стороны, просто это стало любопытно с чисто теоретической точки зрения.)


----------



## Евген (10 Ноя 2015)

MAN (10.11.2015, 13:48) писал:


> Вот интересно, а если Вам звездануть между глаз хорошенько, Вы тогда сразу боль почувствуете или тоже потребуете сперва стройного логического обоснования её возникновению? (Не сочтите, пожалуйста, сие за проявление агрессии с моей стороны, просто это стало любопытно с чисто теоретической точки зрения.)


Это, скорее, проявление несдержанности и эмоций. Сколько раз замечал за собой, что в страстном настроении очень легко наговорить колкостей и поступить неподобающе. А извиняться потом бывает тяжелее, да  и не всем по силам.


----------



## MAN (10 Ноя 2015)

Евген (10.11.2015, 17:48) писал:


> Это, скорее, проявление несдержанности и эмоций. Сколько раз замечал за собой, что в страстном настроении очень легко наговорить колкостей и поступить неподобающе. А извиняться потом бывает тяжелее, да  и не всем по силам.


 За меня не переживайте, *Евген*, мне прощения попросить по силам, если уж я чувствую себя виноватым, со мной уже бывало такое и даже неоднократно, однако *kep*, насколько я могу судить по опыту прежнего общения с ним, обладает прекрасным чувством юмора и не воспримет, надеюсь, мою шутку как несдержанность переходящую границы. Суть же её проста и сводится к тому, что не всё в этом мире следует познавать исключительно бесстрастным разумом и логикой. В области искусства как раз куда правильнее положиться на чувственное восприятие и опыт (который сын ошибок трудных ).


----------



## Евген (10 Ноя 2015)

MAN (10.11.2015, 18:25) писал:


> если уж я чувствую себя виноватым


 Можно и не почувствовать из-за толстокожести, и прохрюкать в оправдание что-то о шутке.


----------



## kep (10 Ноя 2015)

MAN (10.11.2015, 13:48) писал:


> Так если мы делаем разные логически обоснованные (или логически обоснованные они пока что только у Вас?) выводы из одного и того же, то как же мы сумеем сговориться? Под моей способностью к логическому обоснованию подразумевается видимо, что я должен использовать Вашу логику: раз я в огороде не обнаружил укропа, следовательно, его там и не было (почти декартовское "мыслю, следовательно, существую")?


MAN, Вы передергиваете. Делать выводы можно и не основываясь на логике (что и наблюдаем). Логически обосновывать можно только используя общий аппарат, не принадлежащий ни одному из собеседников. Разница понятна?


----------



## kep (10 Ноя 2015)

MAN (10.11.2015, 13:48) писал:


> P.S. Вот интересно, а если Вам звездануть между глаз хорошенько, Вы тогда сразу боль почувствуете или тоже потребуете сперва стройного логического обоснования её возникновению? (Не сочтите, пожалуйста, сие за проявление агрессии с моей стороны, просто это стало любопытно с чисто теоретической точки зрения.)


 Ну так это выбор способа дискуссии. Можно и так, третьего закона Ньютона никто не отменял, правда, силу противодействия тогда буду выбирать сам. Чисто теоретически, после второго-третьего довода дискуссия завершится за явным преимуществом


----------



## MAN (11 Ноя 2015)

kep (10.11.2015, 21:35) писал:


> MAN, Вы передергиваете. Делать выводы можно и не основываясь на логике (что и наблюдаем). Логически обосновывать можно только используя общий аппарат, не принадлежащий ни одному из собеседников. Разница понятна?


 Ну так а чего же Вы хотите от толстокожей свиньи (Вы ведь теперь, вероятно, согласны с *Евген*ом в этом определении)?  Кроме того, если сами Вы, будучи невероятно наблюдательным, тем не менее не способны отличить укроп от осота и Вам непонятна качественная разница между Петросяном и Райкиным, то на каком основании Вы требуете от меня понимания какой-то разницы, имеющей принципиальное значение для Вас?
kep (10.11.2015, 21:45) писал:


> Ну так это выбор способа дискуссии.


 Нет, это был не выбор способа дискуссии, а просто пример того, что человек кое-что способен чувствовать и распознавать непосредственно, без мыслительной формально-логической обработки поступившей информации. Но конечно же не только физическую боль. В частности, таким образом мы воспринимаем музыкальные образы и уж, во всяком случае, можем запросто отличать прекрасную музыку от мерзопакостной отупляющей долбёжки, под которую (вот уж где действительно торец толстенного бревна из баобаба) "миксоподобные" не гнушаются загонять и безжалостно плющить ею замечательные мелодии. И прошу заметить, для этого вовсе не требуется вступать в какую-либо тоталитарную секту или становиться самозванным диктатором.


----------



## kep (11 Ноя 2015)

MAN (11.11.2015, 11:09) писал:


> Кроме того, если сами Вы, будучи невероятно наблюдательным, тем не менее не способны отличить укроп от осота и Вам непонятна качественная разница между Петросяном и Райкиным, то на каком основании Вы требуете от меня понимания какой-то разницы, имеющей принципиальное значение для Вас?


 "Мы овладеваем более высоким стилем спора. Спор без фактов. Спор на темпераменте. Спор, переходящий от голословного утверждения на личность партнера.
Что может говорить хромой об искусстве Герберта фон Караяна? Если ему сразу заявить, что он хромой, он признает себя побежденным."


----------



## MAN (11 Ноя 2015)

*kep*, во-первых хромым, точнее говоря толстокожим свином, здесь, если я не ошибаюсь, назвали меня (это к вопросу о переходе на личности), ну а во-вторых - вы название-то темы прочтите, пожалуйста! Не знаю кто как, а лично я вовсе и не собирался устраивать дискуссию. Просто было заявлено, что у дуэта "ЛюбАня" "Смуглянка" видите ли хорошо звучит, а я такого мнения категорически не разделяю. На мой слух у них всё звучит отвратительно, а уж их "обработки" вещей вроде "Смуглянки" я и вовсе считаю преступлением. Вот об этом я и имел честь доложить почтеннейшей публике, тем более, что моё законное на то право было мгновенно подтверждено ссылкой на демократию и свободу самовыражения. Ещё раз говорю, что доказывать правильность своей точки зрения (и, конечно же, слышания) относительно "миксоподобных" трактовок известных музыкальных произведений я не планировал и не собираюсь этого делать, так как считаю совершенно излишним. Коли Вы другого мнения и убеждены, будто всё полезно, что в рот полезло, то воля Ваша, кушайте на доброе здоровье, не смею препятствовать. Мне это только крайне удивительно и об удивлении своём на сей счёт я тоже уже упоминал.


----------



## kep (11 Ноя 2015)

MAN, уже весь пар в свисток ушел...
Ваше законное право высказывать свое мнение никто не оспаривал. А вот преследовать своим мнением всех инаковысказывшихся, ссылаясь на ничем не доказанную объективность его, как я уже упоминал, дурновкусие.
Dixi


----------



## Евген (11 Ноя 2015)

MAN (11.11.2015, 11:58) писал:


> толстокожим свином, здесь, если я не ошибаюсь, назвали меня (это к вопросу о переходе на личности)


 Рассматривался конкретный уничижительный вопрос («...если Вам звездануть между глаз хорошенько...?»), и объявление его шуткой, а не личность. Если же личность не понимает, что эти поступки могут оскорблять присутствующих, то то все остается на совести этой личности.


----------



## MAN (11 Ноя 2015)

Евген (11.11.2015, 13:05) писал:


> Рассматривался конкретный уничижительный вопрос («...если Вам звездануть между глаз хорошенько...?»), и объявление его шуткой, а не личность.


 При всей кажущейся фривольности это и была вполне невинная шутка, которую Вам, досточтимый *Евген*, отчего-то вздумалось объявить уничижительной и даже оскорбительной, а вот моя личность была определённо отрекомендована толстокожей и хрюкающей. Впрочем, если Ваша личность без предоставления логического обоснования, построенного на объективных посылках, всего этого не понимает, то данный поступок всецело остаётся на её совести.
kep (11.11.2015, 12:11) писал:


> Ваше законное право высказывать свое мнение никто не оспаривал. А вот преследовать своим мнением всех инаковысказывшихся, ссылаясь на ничем не доказанную объективность его, как я уже упоминал, дурновкусие.Dixi


 Ну вот и ладушки! Договорились всё-таки. Пойду-ка я погляжу-послушаю пару-тройку вещиц из репертуара "ЛюбАни" (больше, увы мне, точно не вынесу), глядишь и поуменьшится во мне дурного-то вкусу. А с ним, быть может, ослабеет и охота напрасно свистеть.
P.S. Ваши слова про "ничем не доказанную объективность" моего мнения, на которую я якобы где-то ссылался, меня буквально заворожили. Не могу похвастать хорошим знанием латыни, но концовку Вашей последней реплики я понял так, что в собственных аргументах у Вас нет ни малейших сомнений. Если так, то не могли бы Вы оказать мне любезность, указав где же именно я провозгласил своё мнение объективным?


----------



## Евген (11 Ноя 2015)




----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Ноя 2015)

Об чём спор? Самим уж смешно небось... Вербально сформулированная аутентичность индивидов соседствует с неконгруэнтным поведением обоих. Карл Роджерс учил: "В общении с людьми не старайся вообще, не прилагай никаких усилий."  Тупик воззрений ближнего так уж правит помыслы оппонента? Фобии поражений? Нет, скорее двусмысленная коммуникация. В чём уничижительность вопроса: "Если Вам звездануть между глаз хорошенько?"? И на "Вы", и даже с союзом "если". Страхи. Страхи и комплексы. Вот что движет вами. Мало конструктивизма, мало желания искать альтернативы своим закостеневшим воззрениям.


----------



## vev (11 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Об чём спор? Самим уж смешно небось... Вербально сформулированная аутентичность индивидов соседствует с неконгруэнтным поведением обоих. Карл Роджерс учил: "В общении с людьми не старайся вообще, не прилагай никаких усилий."  Тупик воззрений ближнего так уж правит помыслы оппонента? Фобии поражений? Нет, скорее двусмысленная коммуникация. В чём уничижительность вопроса: "Если Вам звездануть между глаз хорошенько?"? И на "Вы", и даже с союзом "если". Страхи. Страхи и комплексы. Вот что движет вами. Мало конструктивизма, мало желания искать альтернативы своим закостеневшим воззрениям.


Вот загнул...


----------



## Евген (11 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly (11.11.2015, 17:38) писал:


> В чём уничижительность вопроса: "Если Вам звездануть между глаз хорошенько?"? И на "Вы", и даже с союзом "если".


уничижительный- "выражение, имеющее целью представить понятие в неблагоприятном свете.";"имеющий оттенок презрительности или пренебрежительности".

В данном случае, полагаю, было выражено презрительное отношение к чужому мнению в неприличной форме. «Звездануть» стоит в словарях с пометками: просторечное, вульгарное (тем более когда уточняется, что "звездануть" меж глаз, по лицу). И обращение на «Вы» этой вульгарности не снимает. Если бы требовалось выразить свои мысли без пренебрежения к собеседникам, то стали бы применяться другие формы.


----------



## vev (11 Ноя 2015)

Великие лингвисты и философы, судя по всему, собрались... 

Ну хорошо, попинаете вы Александра (MAN) и что, творчество Любани от этого сразу в разряд великого искусства перейдет? Настоящая беседа идет, как мне кажется, в несколько неправильном направлении. 

*Господа!

Давайте пар выпускать доброжелательно, без наездов, словесного мордобоя etc.  Форум все-таки музыкальный, что должно проявляться в некой утонченности и интеллигентности его пользователей. Пусть эмоции, если они и будут проявляться на страницах форума, останутся положительными.*


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Ноя 2015)

Предлагаю ввести обязательное обращение "сударь". Тонко и благородно.


----------



## glory (12 Ноя 2015)

Или наоборот, "прачечная"... И наказывать баном за изощреную вогнуто-выгнутость выражений...))


----------



## MAN (12 Ноя 2015)

vev (11.11.2015, 19:59) писал:


> Ну хорошо, попинаете вы Александра (MAN) и что, творчество Любани от этого сразу в разряд великого искусства перейдет?


 Дело не в этом, Евгений, меня мои уважаемые собеседники, насколько я понимаю, сейчас "пинают" за два проступка:
- маниакальное преследование своим сомнительным, бездоказательным и крайне субъективным мнением всех инаковысказывающихся, причём в неприличной, оскорбительной форме;
- презрительное отношение к чужому мнению, а равно и пренебрежение объективными фактами, кои упрямо говорят о том, что "миксоподобные" коллективы и солисты приносят большую реальную пользу и людЯм шибко нравятся, выражаемые вульгарным и уничижительным хрюканьем прямо посередь калашного ряда.
Короче говоря, эти "пинки" по сути дела тоже ведь являются "выпусканием пара", только плодотворным, а не уходящим в свисток, как у меня, так что находятся в рамках означенной темы и значит имеют полное право быть.Ну а что такое искусство, а тем более искусство великое - предмет тёмный и исследованию не поддаётся. Логическому обоснованию тем паче._
__
__Как-то летом на рассвете,__
__Ум-ца, ум-ца, ум-ца-ца,__
__Тятя, тятя, наши сети__
__Притащили мертвеца..._


----------



## Неуч (12 Ноя 2015)

Надо чтобы ноги как у Любань, а играли чтобы как Гридин.  Всем будет хорошо.


----------



## kep (12 Ноя 2015)

MAN (11.11.2015, 14:07) писал:


> Не могу похвастать хорошим знанием латыни, но концовку Вашей последней реплики я понял так, что в собственных аргументах у Вас нет ни малейших сомнений.


 Dixi - общеупотребительная формула римлян "Я все сказал". Уверенность в аргументах - вторична, хотя и присутствует.


----------



## kep (12 Ноя 2015)

MAN (11.11.2015, 14:07) писал:


> Если так, то не могли бы Вы оказать мне любезность, указав где же именно я провозгласил своё мнение объективным?


 Извините, но доказывать очевидное и всеобщее право называть явления их истинными именами и соответственно к ним относиться мне кажется излишней тратой времени.

Я же был просто вынужден внести поправку: объявленное хорошим на самом деле плохое, удивляясь тому, как некоторые взрослые люди, а тем более музыканты могут не понимать этого. 

Нет, это был не выбор способа дискуссии, а просто пример того, что человек кое-что способен чувствовать и распознавать непосредственно, без мыслительной формально-логической обработки поступившей информации. … В частности, таким образом мы воспринимаем музыкальные образы и уж, во всяком случае, можем запросто отличать прекрасную музыку от мерзопакостной отупляющей долбёжки


----------



## MAN (12 Ноя 2015)

kep (12.11.2015, 11:32) писал:


> Dixi - общеупотребительная формула римлян "Я все сказал". Уверенность в аргументах - вторична, хотя и присутствует.


 Благодарю за исчерпывающее разъяснение, а то ведь я с римлянцами-то за свою жисть не так чтобы шибко много обчался, всё больше привык к нашим русским просторечным вульгарным выражениям (*Евген* вон об том дак куды как хорошо обсведомлён), так Вы уж, хрю-хрю, того, этого, не взыщите, ежели чаво не то сказамши...
Что же касается моих высказываний, процитированных Вами выше, то я решительно не понимаю каким образом из них можно было заключить, будто я считаю собственное мнение объективным. Я хоть и дурак дураком, грубиян и страдающий дурновкусием невежа, однако ж соображаю всё-таки, что мнение индивида, а тем более такое очевидно пристрастное, как моё, объективным быть не может в принципе (ведь даже так называемое общепризнанное мнение, хотя и вправе считаться не зависящим от индивидуальных вкусов конкретного человека, всего лишь интерсубъективно, но не объективно). Объективна одна лишь сермяжная (она же посконная или домотканная) правда-истина и, помилуйте, разве я виноват в том, что в сознании одних людей она отображается достаточно адекватно, а у других почему-то выворачивается шиворот-навыворот? И даже если я, в отличие от благопристойнейшим образом сомневающихся в каждом своём слове "инаковысказывающихся", дерзновенно полагаю свои безоговорочно субъективные представления отражающими объективную реальность верно, то и это, согласитесь, тоже будет лишь субъективным представлением о соотношении объективного и его субъективного отражения в моём индивидуальном и воспалённом беспричинной нелюбовью к творческим проявлениям незаурядных музыкальных талантов и блестящему артистизму таких замечательных девушек, как Люба и Аня, сознании, чего бы я там ни хрюкал. Так спрашивается, зачем же так бурно переживать из-за моих жалких "преследований"?
А с другой стороны, ну разве можно сам "объект" наших разногласий (то бишь продукцию "миксоподобных") счесть объективным, сиречь не зависящим от индивидуальных вкусов, когда его не безличная природа-мать на свет производит, а вполне конкретные человеки-индивиды, сообразующиеся со своими субъективными вкусами, пускай даже и очень хорошими, в отличие от моих дурных?


----------



## Евген (12 Ноя 2015)

Дорогой *Александр* (*MAN*), искренне сожалею о своем недостойном поведении и прошу меня извинить.


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Ноя 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsYr4xLM0_Y&amp;feature=player_embedded


----------



## MAN (12 Ноя 2015)

Евген (12.11.2015, 15:45) писал:


> прошу меня извинить


 Евгений, да я вовсе и не думал обижаться, ну что Вы, право! Я даже готов со своей стороны изменить давешний вопрос и представить его в следующей редакции: "А если МЕНЯ хорошенечко звездануть ровно промеж гляделок, почувствую ли я боль просто так и сразу или для этого мне непременно понадобится её логическое обоснование?" (Искренне надеюсь, что в этой формулировке он уже никого не оскорбит в лучших чувствах.)
Готов и ответить: боль почувствую сразу, безо всяких на счёт неё умозрительных рассуждений и обоснований. Причём, этот мой ответ основывается не на чистой теории, а наоборот, выведен из неоднократного практического личного опыта.
Очень похожего типа реакция, только уже не физического, а больше психического свойства возникает у меня и при прослушивании "миксоподобных". Воротит с души прямо с первых секунд и без какого бы то ни было логического анализа. При этом мне кажутся крайне малоподходящими к данному случаю выражения типа_ не нравится _или_ приходится не по вкусу, _потому что когда невкусно это совсем другое дело, а тут вообще несъедобно, ядовито.


----------



## kep (12 Ноя 2015)

MAN (12.11.2015, 12:01) писал:


> Объективна одна лишь сермяжная (она же посконная или домотканная) правда-истина и, помилуйте, разве я виноват в том, что в сознании одних людей она отображается достаточно адекватно, а у других почему-то выворачивается шиворот-навыворот?


 Вот здесь-то у нас и запятая! Имеет место мировоззренческий конфликт: для меня не существует объективной правды, не говоря об истине. 
Попробуйте просто поиграть с такой моделькой (менять свою точку зрения ни в коем случае не предлагаю): нет объективной истины, есть просто набор фактов, который каждый из нас интерпретирует по-разному. Точки зрения каждого из нас равноценны и не являются ни истиной, ни приближением к ней. 
Коротко: у каждого своя правда, и нет абсолютной правды. 
Игра состоит вот в чем: как тогда склонить собеседника к своей точке зрения, если его правда ничем не хуже моей?


----------



## vev (12 Ноя 2015)

*kep*,
да, любая оценка субъективна, поскольку сделана субъектом... Безусловно наше с Александром мнение о Пете-Любе-Ане-Сереже не может считаться истиной. Но ведь очевидно, что на ту самую "субъективную" оценку очень просто можно влиять и менять в любом направлении. Раньше был в чести тонкий юмор Райкина и Жванецкого, но планомерное смещение "субъекта" с его оценкой заменила их на примитивизм Петросяна и ужимками его супруги. Теперь субъекты зачастую уже не понимают тонкого юмора классиков, а ржут лишь под шутки ниже пояса или когда мордой в салат.

Здесь, в музыке, мы имеем тот же феномен ИМХО. Шоу бизнес поменял вкус. Теперь в театре и на концерте не надо задумываться, сопереживать, чувствовать. Достаточно под действием стадного инстинкта радоваться примитивным шуткам со сцены ведущего, и в такт ум-ца-ца-ум-ца-ца ритмично раскачиваться с кресле (можно при этом еще и жевать поп-корн).


----------



## kep (13 Ноя 2015)

Vev,

Раскрываем скобки: я безусловно предпочитаю Жванецкого в исполнении Райкина Петросяну в исполнении Петросяна. При этом я считаю это сугубо моим предпочтением. Если соотношение петросяноидов к райкинцам 100:1, то ни устыдить ни заставить вы их не можете. Можете только соблазнить. И продолжать это делать 1001 ночь, как известная героиня.
Хуже того, Петросян - не новый персонаж, он родом из дремучего совка, и тогда у него тоже были поклонники. Вот эти поклонники своим детями завещали его слушать. А Жванецкий всегда писал для элиты, для понимающих и тонко чувствующих. Тогда народ пичкали дерьмом с медом в соотношении 50:50, теперь соотношение 100:1, как в жизни.


----------



## glory (13 Ноя 2015)

Дался Вам этот совок...
Давайте будем об'ективны.
И Петросян, и Райкин, и Жванецкий, да и Вы тоже - все из дремучего совка...
И образование, чтоб любомудрствовать, Вы получали при совке...
И что Вы называние элитой при совке? Может это просто общий уровень культуры? К которому нам теперь стремиться нужно как к статистике 1913 года в своё время...
И даже соотношение 50/50, 100/1 - дремучий совок выигрывает...
Получается что если тогда был "дремучий совок", то, то что сейчас, лучше не называть, дабы не портить вид вашей светской беседы...


----------



## MAN (13 Ноя 2015)

kep (12.11.2015, 23:54) писал:


> Попробуйте просто поиграть с такой моделькой (менять свою точку зрения ни в коем случае не предлагаю): нет объективной истины, есть просто набор фактов, который каждый из нас интерпретирует по-разному. Точки зрения каждого из нас равноценны и не являются ни истиной, ни приближением к ней. Коротко: у каждого своя правда, и нет абсолютной правды. Игра состоит вот в чем: как тогда склонить собеседника к своей точке зрения, если его правда ничем не хуже моей?


 Интересная игра предложена. Нешто попробовать? Представим себе на минуточку... кого бы... ну например типа, грабящего беззащитных женщин, попутно насилующего их и затем, в целях конспирации, убивающего и надёжно прячущего трупы. У такого ведь, конечно, тоже своя правда, равноценная любой другой. Ну а чем же его взгляды и вкусы хуже иных прочих?
И вот ни устыдить, ни заставить его прекратить эту свою деятельность (не говоря уж о наказании) мы не можем, поскольку нет у нас на это, товарищи дорогие, оказывается, никакого морального права. Это же мы с вами интерпретируем факты ограблений, изнасилований и убийств как недопустимые и заслуживающие самого сурового наказания, а преступник-то наверняка интерпретирует их совсем иначе, причём обе эти точки зрения равноценны и обе одинаково не являются ни истиной, ни даже приближением к ней. И остаётся нам что? Правильно, остаётся только одно - в течение тысячи и одной ночи соблазнять нашего героя, воодушевлённо рассказывая о том, что уступать дамам место в трамвае, подавать им пальто и дарить букеты гораздо приятнее, нежели бить наотмашь по лицу, отрывать серьги вместе с ушами и т.д. Да ещё станет ли он нас слушать? Вы чево, - скажет, - меня тут своим субъективным мнением преследоваете, ась? Ишь, навалились на инакоинтерпретирующего. Не те времена ноне, господа хорошие, не те тенденции. Тепереча кажный имеет своё видение и кажный в своём праве на сугубые предпочтения!


----------



## kep (13 Ноя 2015)

MAN (13.11.2015, 11:33) писал:


> Интересная игра предложена. Нешто попробовать? Представим себе на минуточку... кого бы... ну например типа, грабящего беззащитных женщин, попутно насилующего их и затем, в целях конспирации, убивающего и надёжно прячущего трупы.


Знаете, такой выбор много говорит о выбирающем.


----------



## Неуч (13 Ноя 2015)

MAN,  а если ритм-секцию убрать из Любаниной Смуглянки, это как-то исправит положение?


----------



## Неуч (13 Ноя 2015)

Попытка реабилитации


----------



## kep (13 Ноя 2015)

glory (13.11.2015, 11:31) писал:


> И что Вы называние элитой при совке? Может это просто общий уровень культуры?


glory, я не пытаю иллюзий про общий уровень культуры. Я думаю, соотношением 50:50 на эстраде и экране мы обязаны идеологии, которой нужна была показуха. А когда необходимость в ней отпала, тогда и нарисовалось реальное соотношение. Ну и теперь усугубилось, этого не отнять...


----------



## glory (13 Ноя 2015)

kep (13.11.2015, 13:10) писал:


> я не пытаю иллюзий про общий уровень культуры. Я думаю, соотношением 50:50 на эстраде и экране мы обязаны идеологии, которой нужна была показуха. А когда необходимость в ней отпала, тогда и нарисовалось реальное соотношение. Ну и теперь усугубилось, этого не отнять...


Ну и заче тогда то время называть уничижительно "совок"? Тогда сейчас сплошное быдлячество...
Ваша точка зрения скорее характерна для партийного номенклатурщика, чем для человека живо интересующегося культурой, и знающего состояние в ней тогда и сейчас...
Хотя это касается не только культуры...


----------



## MAN (13 Ноя 2015)

kep (13.11.2015, 12:36) писал:


> Знаете, такой выбор много говорит о выбирающем.


 Знаю и совершенно согласен здесь с Вами, ведь именно женщин подлец выбирает, нет чтобы здоровенных мужиков грабить. Однако, хотя это обстоятельство и правда уже само по себе о многом говорит, да не то в моём примере главное. 
Неуч (13.11.2015, 13:08) писал:


> Попытка реабилитации


 Это конечно здорово, если бы они исполняли музыку только в таком "формате", то вполне возможно я был бы в числе их поклонников, но о реабилитации говорить не приходится, так как вдохновенное и весьма недурное исполнение "Либертанго" без фанеры и кривляния никак не может служить оправданием тому, во что они превратили "Смуглянку", Во саду ли, в огороде" и много других прекрасных мелодий.Неуч (13.11.2015, 13:03) писал:


> MAN,  а если ритм-секцию убрать из Любаниной Смуглянки, это как-то исправит положение?


 Думаю нет, потому что там всё подчинено именно этому зомбирующему ритму, на нём всё построено.


----------



## kep (13 Ноя 2015)

glory (13.11.2015, 13:52) писал:


> Ваша точка зрения скорее характерна для партийного номенклатурщика, чем для человека живо интересующегося культурой, и знающего состояние в ней тогда и сейчас...Хотя это касается не только культуры...


 Опаньки! Вот это поворот...
Если можно, объясните, пожалуйста, как Вы меня в номенклатурщики занесли? Не понимаю критерия.


----------



## glory (13 Ноя 2015)

А "совок" споров уже не вызывает?
Это для номенклатурщика характерно уничижительно говорить о прошлом, типа, "как повезло народу что все поменялось, и стало намного прогрессивнее чем было"
Ну, я надеюсь, то что я написал "характерно" Вы не относите на свой счёт...


----------



## kep (13 Ноя 2015)

MAN (13.11.2015, 14:03) писал:


> Знаю и совершенно согласен здесь с Вами, ведь именно женщин подлец выбирает, нет чтобы здоровенных мужиков грабить.


На Вас никакого Фрейда не напасешься - при разговоре о мысленном эксперименте первой ассоциацией вытаскивать насильника и убийцу. И если при разговоре о равноправии идей и воззрений Вам в голову приходит именно он - воля Ваша, я с ним/о нем говорить не интересуюсь.


----------



## MAN (13 Ноя 2015)

kep (13.11.2015, 14:24) писал:


> На Вас никакого Фрейда не напасешься - при разговоре о мысленном эксперименте первой ассоциацией вытаскивать насильника и убийцу. И если при разговоре о равноправии идей и воззрений Вам в голову приходит именно он - воля Ваша, я с ним/о нем говорить не интересуюсь.


 Да леший с ним, с этим Фрейдом, оставьте Вы его в покое! При разговоре о равноправии идей насильник и убийца (как носитель определяющей его действия равноправной идеи) не первая, но зато очень наглядная ассоциация и Вы, поборник логических выкладок, лучше не увиливайте-ка, а укажите в таком разе на ошибку в моих рассуждениях, опирающихся на Вашу посылку. Потому как если не можете, значит всё это равноправие воззрений не стоит выеденного гроша... я хотел сказать ломаного яйца.


----------



## Евген (13 Ноя 2015)

А не пришло ли время, друзья, попросить модератора удалить эту тему навсегда с форума?


----------



## vev (13 Ноя 2015)

Евген писал:


> А не пришло ли время, друзья, попросить модератора удалить эту тему навсегда с форума?


А что такое? Насколько я могу видеть, все пока развивается в разумных пределах. Никакого экстремизма нет. Тема представляет из себя "песочницу", где народ не сильно ограничен и может пикироваться на любые темы.
Или Вы узрели что-либо иное?...


----------



## MAN (13 Ноя 2015)

Евген (13.11.2015, 15:28) писал:


> А не пришло ли время, друзья... ?


 Сварливые часов не наблюдают.


----------



## Евген (13 Ноя 2015)

vev (13.11.2015, 15:35) писал:


> Насколько я могу видеть, все пока развивается в разумных пределах. Никакого экстремизма нет.


 Сперва видели «словесное мордобитие», теперь «все пока развивается в разумных пределах».    Полученный же заряд негативных эмоций, полагаю, будет перенесен и на другие темы форума.


----------



## vev (13 Ноя 2015)

Цитата:


> Евген (vev писал: Насколько я могу видеть, все пока развивается в разумных пределах. Никакого экстремизма нет. Сперва видели «словесное мордобитие», теперь «все пока развивается в разумных пределах».    Полученный же заряд негативных эмоций, полагаю, будет перенесен и на другие темы форума.


После предупреждения ничего ужасного не писалось. В настоящее время есть дружеская пикировка  ну или "стеб". Мне кажется, что вполне безопасные. 
Да и "негативные эмоции" иной раз лучше скинуть в дискуссиях на форуме, чем с ломом в темной подворотне. 

Можно, конечно же, пойти по пути нашего родного государства и запретить все, вплоть до дыхания, но пока мы не настолько прогрессивны 


Евген (13.11.2015, 16:21) писал:


> Полученный же заряд негативных эмоций, полагаю, будет перенесен и на другие темы форума.


Ну вот когда будет перенесен, тогда и будем по этому поводу принимать меры


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Ноя 2015)

Правильно. Мата- нет, призывов к религиозной и половой розни- тоже нет. Тему- не закрывать.

Надо просто ввести правила вежливости. Я предлагал обращение "сударь", как обязательное. Народ не захотел. Ладно.

Давайте чуть мягче. Введём обращение "Милостивый Государь". Это облагородит форум. Я, как самый скромный, от первого слова отказываюсь. Меня можно будет звать просто "Государь".


----------



## Евген (13 Ноя 2015)

vev (13.11.2015, 16:30) писал:


> В настоящее время есть дружеская пикировка ну или "стеб". Мне кажется, что вполне безопасные.


Понял: пасечнику нужны жалящие осы. Посещаемость форума от этого повышается.


----------



## vev (13 Ноя 2015)

Евген/ писал:


> vev (13.11.2015, 16:30) писал:В настоящее время есть дружеская пикировка ну или "стеб". Мне кажется, что вполне безопасные.Понял: пасечнику нужны жалящие осы. Посещаемость форума от этого повышается.


А Вы что, предлагаете загнать всех под Можай, чтобы кроме запроса нот ничего на форуме не было?


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Ноя 2015)

Евген (13.11.2015, 16:49) писал:


> Посещаемость форума от этого повышается.


 Можно подумать, что модераторы при возросшей посещаемости рубят бабло. 

Уверяю- это не так. Сам модерю три автофорума. Только из чистого энтузиазма...


----------



## MAN (13 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly (13.11.2015, 16:34) писал:


> Надо просто ввести правила вежливости.


 Что касается Вашей персоны, то Вы могли бы легко добиться желаемого просто поменяв свой никнейм.
С обращениями ко всем остальным правда несколько сложнее.


----------



## Евген (13 Ноя 2015)

vev писал:


> А Вы что, предлагаете загнать всех под Можай, чтобы кроме запроса нот ничего на форуме не было?


Так можно, наверное, обратиться к участникам и расспросить: каким они видят форум в настоящее время, и всё ли на нем заслуживает поддержки?

P.S.
Модератор - тоже в какой-то степени "пасечник", ведь он может получать , к примеру, моральное удовлетворение от своей деятельности на форуме.


----------



## vev (13 Ноя 2015)

Евген писал:


> vev писал:
> А Вы что, предлагаете загнать всех под Можай, чтобы кроме запроса нот ничего на форуме не было?Так можно, наверное, обратиться к участникам и расспросить: каким они видят форум в настоящее время, и всё ли на нем заслуживает поддержки?
> 
> P.S.
> Модератор - тоже в какой-то степени "пасечник", ведь он может получать , к примеру, моральное удовлетворение от своей деятельности на форуме.


Ну так выскажетесь...

Про модератора это Вы в точку. Такое моральное удовлетворение получаю, аж кушать не могу... 
Кого хочу - того и репрессирую. Баблосики за рекламу валом валят. Раньше мог писать, что хотел, а теперь себя контролировать надо. В общем сплошное удовлетворение моральное...


----------



## Евген (13 Ноя 2015)

vev (13.11.2015, 17:19) писал:


> Ну так выскажетесь...


 «Песочницу» для начинающих и непродвинутых любителей, полагаю, было бы неплохо выделить. И чтобы появляющиеся там сообщения не попадали бы на первую страницу форума, загромождая собой общение профессиональных музыкантов.


----------



## vev (13 Ноя 2015)

Евген/ писал:


> vev (13.11.2015, 17:19) писал:Ну так выскажетесь... «Песочницу» для начинающих и непродвинутых любителей, полагаю, было бы неплохо выделить. И чтобы появляющиеся там сообщения не попадали бы на первую страницу форума, загромождая собой общение профессиональных музыкантов.


Точно! В резервацию их сволочей! Как это верно!

Осталось только критерий "профессиональности"  и "продвинутости" выработать, дальше установить автоматический шлагбаум, перекрывающий доступ недостаточно профессиональным музыкантам. 

Общение "профессиональных музыкантов" правда сойдет на нет: бОльшую часть форума составляют непродвинутые непрофессионалы... 

И "песочницу" запрячем так, чтобы ее днем с огнем разыскать нельзя было. И избавим наконец профессиональных музыкантов от этих вечно всем интересующихся невеж-новичков. Музыка - вещь элитарная. Сколько можно задавать глупые вопросы по поводу стоимости баяна, различий баяна и аккордеона?! Найди "песочницу", напиши туда, оттуда непрофессионалы и ответят. 

Я все правильно понимаю? Или чего-то не просек?


----------



## Евген (13 Ноя 2015)

vev (13.11.2015, 17:36) писал:


> Осталось только критерий "профессиональности" и "продвинутости" выработать, дальше установить автоматический шлагбаум, перекрывающий доступ недостаточно профессиональным музыкантам.


 Так сам участник форума и будет определять  какие сообщения и куда лучше разместить: нельзя быть во всем продвинутым. А иначе, часто, получается конфликт интересов...


----------



## vev (13 Ноя 2015)

Евген писал:


> vev (13.11.2015, 17:36) писал:Осталось только критерий "профессиональности" и "продвинутости" выработать, дальше установить автоматический шлагбаум, перекрывающий доступ недостаточно профессиональным музыкантам. Так сам участник форума и будет определять  какие сообщения и куда лучше разместить: нельзя быть во всем продвинутым. А иначе, часто, получается конфликт интересов...


Хорошо. Вот Вы (ну или не Вы, а новичек) зарегестрировались на форуме после продолжительных поисков во всемирной паутине. Вы бесконечно рады, что удалось найти интересный ресурс. Вас распирают вопросы и вы их тут же задаете там, где вам кажется приемлемым. Вы еще ничего не знаете ни про форум, ни про его устройство. Найти "песочницу" нет ни желания ни возможности.

Или Вы уже умудренный участник форума с большим опытом. Пару лет назад, например не было никакого опыта, а теперь уже умудрены. Вы пятьсот раз уже ответили про стоимость баяна и теперь проходите мимо "песочницы" с гордо поднятой головой: не царское это дело... И так все профессионалы. 

Ну а кто ответит новичку в этом случае? Одна из задач данного форума, как мне кажется - просвещение и привлечение новичков в музыкальную среду.

И что делать нам, "продвинутым любителям"? Нас то куда? Мы и умные и красивые одновременно... 

Мне кажется, что у любого пользователя форума есть право участвовать в конкретной теме или нет. Вот Вас потянуло зачем-то в "Выпуск пара". Не просто ж так. Не было бы интересно - прошли бы стороной. Давайте оставим селекцию на этом уровне: интересно - пишем, не интересно - идем мимо


----------



## Евген (13 Ноя 2015)

vev (13.11.2015, 18:00) писал:


> Вы пятьсот раз уже ответили про стоимость баяна и теперь проходите мимо "песочницы" с гордо поднятой головой: не царское это дело... И так все профессионалы.


 И здесь на форуме, и вне форума много профессионалов, которые помогают новичкам без всякого самомнения. По-моему, создать более комфортные условия для них и новичков было бы неплохо.
vev (13.11.2015, 18:00) писал:


> Давайте оставим селекцию на этом уровне: интересно - пишем, не интересно - идем мимо


Интересы бывают часто и  побольнее ужалить, продемонстрировать окружающим, что спрашивающий вообще недалеко ушел в своем развитии... "Песочница", полагаю,была местом куда бы знающие сознательно приходили бы для помощи.


----------



## vev (13 Ноя 2015)

*Евген*, создавайте тему и можем собрать хотелки. Может что и реализуется


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Ноя 2015)

vev писал:


> Пару лет назад, например не было никакого опыта, а теперь уже умудрены.


http://yandex.ru/video/search?filmId=UzUMQhsV0Cw&amp;text=%D1%82%D1%8B%20%D0%BD%D
0%B0%20%D1%87%D1%82%D0%BE%20%D1%86%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%8F%20%D0%BC%D
0%BE%D1%80%D0%B4%D0%B0%20%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%B5%D1%88%D1%8C%2
0%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%87%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C%20%D0%B1%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%B
0%D1%82%D0%BD%D0%BE


----------



## vev (13 Ноя 2015)

*Kuzalogly*,
на воре и шапка горит


----------



## kep (13 Ноя 2015)

glory писал:


> А "совок" споров уже не вызывает?


Похоже, в этой теме аллюзии и реминесценции не работают; надо говорить определениями. 
Напоминаю, что это мое личное мнение, я не пытаюсь его навязать, скорее ищу лучшего понимания своим словам.

Совок был необыкновенно удачным словцом, одновременно дразнилкой и символом отношения к тогда господствующему строю, к которому его функционеры требовали относиться с чугунной серьезностью - кто помнит уголовную статью 190.1? "Распространение заведомо ложных измышлений, порочащих советский государственный и общественный строй". Употребление этого слова было фрондой, паролем для единомышленников. 
Как любое модное словечко, "совок" сначала был привлекателен, потом затерт, а потом использован в политпропаганде: в 90-е те же сов. функционеры/новые русские вовсю им размахивали, мимикрируя под борцов с проклятым прошлым. А в 2000-х проклятым прошлым объявили 90-е, а Святой Русью - СССР, и "совок" опять попал в свою нишу: к произносящим его уже вот-вот начнут применять готовящуюся статью-близнеца 190.1.


----------



## kep (13 Ноя 2015)

MAN (13.11.2015, 14:57) писал:


> Вы, поборник логических выкладок, лучше не увиливайте-ка, а укажите в таком разе на ошибку в моих рассуждениях, опирающихся на Вашу посылку.


 Ошибка, если ее можно назвать таковой, состоит в уравнивании идей с осуществленными действиями, причем действиями преступными. По Вашей логике Вы - кандидат на осуждение, поскольку в мирной дискуссии думаете про насилие и убийство. Персонаж-то Вами вымышлен?


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Ноя 2015)

kep писал:


> Похоже, в этой теме аллюзии и реминесценции не работают; надо говорить определениями.


Облачить примитив и скудоумие в списанные с учебников фразы- это всё? Своё-то что? 

И кстати. Как у Вас со здоровьем?


----------



## kep (13 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly (13.11.2015, 21:58) писал:


> И кстати. Как у Вас со здоровьем?


 Вашими молитвами.


----------



## ze_go (13 Ноя 2015)

девочки, не ссорьтесь... 
KEPу - KEPово, MANу - MANово.
иными словами - "кесарю - кесарево, слесарю - слесарево..."
кто-то любит арбуз, а кто-то - сами знаете что...
я люблю и то, и другое... 
лишь бы всё вышеперечисленное делалось (елось, пилось, игралось, танцевалось и т.д.) с любовью (не к "баблу", разумеется...) 
и мыслью (желательно не из справочников)


----------



## glory (13 Ноя 2015)

kep, 
я почитал Ваше определение термина "совок". Очень развернуто, убедительно и доходчиво... Даже почитал Википедию и др.. И про евреев с колбасной эмиграцией, и Прибалтику, с СОВетским ОКупантом и про Градского с портвейном...
Единственно чего не понял, к чему лично Вы его употребляете... В каком контексте по отношению к искусству, каким бы оно ни было...
Вам не кажется, что навешивать ярлыки не лучший способ бороться за чистоту культуры...


----------



## kep (14 Ноя 2015)

glory (14.11.2015, 01:44) писал:


> Единственно чего не понял, к чему лично Вы его употребляете...


 Для обозначения периода времени, тогдашнего государственного строя и моего отношения в одном флаконе - для чего этот термин и использовался изначально. Ну не разворачивать же каждый раз в "Советский Союз времен застоя, от которого у меня до сих пор изжога"?


----------



## glory (14 Ноя 2015)

Ну чтож, как Вы там пишете? Dixi? В смысле Хау, я все сказал? Или с Вами все понятно...


----------



## Евген (14 Ноя 2015)

Тема называется: «Выпускаем пар». Однако название: «Выпускаем сероводород», пожалуй, точнее отражает её содержание.
Граждане, кто ещё имеет нужду выпустить сокровенное? Добро пожаловать!


----------



## vev (14 Ноя 2015)

*Евген*,

Тезка, ну пройдите Вы мимо, если Вас эта тема настолько не интересует и настолько раздражает. Вас же просто как магнитом сюда тянет. Да еще и со своим H2S...


----------



## Евген (14 Ноя 2015)

Если бы «запах» от сюда не распространялся и по другим темам, то и дела бы не было до него. К чему в гостиной устраивать  отхожее место?


----------



## vev (14 Ноя 2015)

Евген писал:


> Если бы «запах» от сюда не распространялся и по другим темам, то и дела бы не было до него. К чему в гостиной устраивать  отхожее место?


Не надо нести чепуху! 
Еще раз повторяю: не нравится - проходите мимо.

Так же как и в случае с Любанями, Дрангами, Миксами, человек имеет право иметь свое мнение по любым вопросам и высказывать его, если выражение этого мнения не носит экстремистского характера и не оскорбляет чувства окружающих.  Вот и рассматривайте эту тему таким образом.

Меня тоже много чего в окружающем мире не устраивает. Но есть люди, для которых это важно и ценно. Так вот давайте уважать не только свое мнение.


----------



## MAN (16 Ноя 2015)

kep (13.11.2015, 21:50) писал:


> Ошибка, если ее можно назвать таковой, состоит в уравнивании идей с осуществленными действиями, причем действиями преступными. По Вашей логике Вы - кандидат на осуждение, поскольку в мирной дискуссии думаете про насилие и убийство. Персонаж-то Вами вымышлен?


 Персонаж безусловно мной вымышлен и здесь я, вероятно, должен был бы признать, что измышление это такое же заведомо ложное, как и измышления, порочащие светлые образы "миксоподобных" деятелей искусств, да? Осуществляемые дуэтом "ЛюбАня" действия (как впрочем и сама идея их осуществления с применением музыкальных инструментов и навыков игры на оных) конечно же заключаются в пропагандировании аккордеона путем виртуозного и филигранно тонкого исполнения музыки в её высокохудожественной интерпретации, каковые, помимо разнообразных прочих положительных влияний, оказываемых на публику, возбуждают в подрастающем поколении глубокий, живой и неподдельный интерес к музыкальному образованию, а вовсе не те инстинкты в поколении уже подросшем, о которых непонятно как только повернулся нести несусветную чушь мой поганый, пропитанный сероводородом язык.
P.S. Я, уважаемый *kep*, думаю про насилие и тогда, когда слышу "Смуглянку" в дебильном "ЛюбАнином" ритме и вижу телодвижения двух этих "партизанок-молдаванок" с аккордеонами. То, как они цинично и жестоко изнасиловали музыку из этой песни, извините, не просто чья-то нехорошая идея, а именно что осуществлённое действие.


----------



## kep (16 Ноя 2015)

MAN (16.11.2015, 12:12) писал:


> P.S. Я, уважаемый kep, думаю про насилие и тогда, когда слышу "Смуглянку" в дебильном "ЛюбАнином" ритме и вижу телодвижения двух этих "партизанок-молдаванок" с аккордеонами.


 MAN, давайте попробуем найти общий знаменатель: из Ваших постов следует, что Вам более всего претят две составляющие в выступлениях всех вышеобложенных не-музыкантов: навязчивый ритм и движения (прыжки, виляния), ассоциирующиеся с сексом. Так ли это?


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Ноя 2015)

Дискуссия фрейдистов с марксистами. Интересен исход...


----------



## MAN (17 Ноя 2015)

kep (16.11.2015, 21:46) писал:


> MAN, давайте попробуем найти общий знаменатель: из Ваших постов следует, что Вам более всего претят две составляющие в выступлениях всех вышеобложенных не-музыкантов: навязчивый ритм и движения (прыжки, виляния), ассоциирующиеся с сексом. Так ли это?


 В том смысле, что это следует из того, что я тут пишу, оно может и так (по части установления причинно-следственных связей и железобетонной логики я Вам безусловно не соперник), однако это не так. В вышеобложенных, как Вы изволили выразиться, выступлениях мне претит их общая чёртзнаетначтопохожесть. Правда весьма и весьма популярные в наше время ритмы типа _"БУЦ-БУЦ-БУЦ-БУЦ...", _воспроизводимые_ _ обыкновенно машинным (электронным) методом,действительно никак не относятся, мягко говоря, к числу горячо любимых мною, как не вызывают одобрения и элементы откровенного стриптиза, включаемые артистами, выступающими на эстраде, в арсенал средств художественной выразительности, но эти составляющие всё же вряд ли целесообразно выделять из общего целого и ставить на первый план. В частности (надеюсь, что хотя бы в этом Вы со мной согласитесь), песня "Смуглянка" - произведение, несущее в себе вполне определённое идейно-художественное и смысловое содержание, на которое "ЛюбАня" просто взяла и положила с большим прибором, ничтоже сумняшеся обезобразив и опошлив как замысел автора музыки, так и ассоциации, возникающие в связи с мелодией этой песни у людей, слышавших её ранее в нормальных исполнениях и успевших полюбить. Ну нехорошо это, негоже, некрасиво очень.
Kuzalogly (16.11.2015, 22:24) писал:


> Дискуссия фрейдистов с марксистами.


 Судя по тому, что Зигмунда Фрейда первым упомянул *kep*, меня наш Государь записал в марксисты? Неужели же вывод о приверженности диалектическому и историческому материализму, учению о прибавочной стоимости и теории классового строения общества также следует из моих постов? М-м-да-а-а-а-а...


----------



## kep (17 Ноя 2015)

MAN (17.11.2015, 11:15) писал:песня "Смуглянка" - произведение, несущее в себе вполне определённое идейно-художественное и смысловое содержание, на которое "ЛюбАня" просто взяла и положила с большим прибором, ничтоже сумняшеся обезобразив и опошлив как замысел автора музыки, так и ассоциации, возникающие в связи с мелодией этой песни 

Хорошо, где Вы проводите линию между позволительной и непозволительной интерпретацией? Скажем, вот из этих двух?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeFjn-oiE2g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVH4jJdWdhQ


----------



## MAN (17 Ноя 2015)

kep (17.11.2015, 13:07) писал:


> Хорошо, где Вы проводите линию между позволительной и непозволительной интерпретацией? Скажем, вот из этих двух?


 Приблизительно где-то посередине выступления в Киеве. То есть я бы назвал эту версию позволительной, но с некоторыми не очень на мой взгляд симпатичными элементами. Я не буду сейчас заострять внимание на кедах и костюме рыболова-любителя, надетых на толстячке (хотя для пения перед большим скоплением народа да ещё по случаю Дня Победы мог бы, кажется, и поприличнее прикид выбрать), равно как и на платьице, сшитом не по размеру (ведь на груди же не сходится), в которое облачена эта в общем симпатичная певица, потому что суть не в этом, а в этакой попсовой манере сценического поведения, присущей обоим солистам. На их фоне, пытающийся изобразить чего-то в классическом "краснознамённом" стиле танцевальный коллективчик, выглядит совсем уже нелепо и я бы сказал даже жалко. Но в общем для уличного празднества, пожалуй, сойдёт, спели-то они неплохо.
К "Смуглянке-Кореянке" у меня претензий и вовсе никаких нету. По-моему это просто замечательно.А если серьёзно, то Вы бы ещё спросили у меня за какие места прилично девушек хватать, а за какие нет. Да ну нельзя же так вопрос ставить! Хватать их ни за какие места не прилично, но это вовсе не означает, что к ним в принципе никогда и ни за что нельзя прикасаться.


----------



## kep (17 Ноя 2015)

Да что же Вы все к ним в декольте-то заглядываете, да схватить норовите! Заметьте, я Вас не об этом спрашивал
Интересно: там в полный рост идет попсовый ритм, несходимость грудей Вы заметили сами, кореянка вообще нивесть о чем поет - и все равно хорошо! В чем же разница с ЛюбАнями?


----------



## ze_go (17 Ноя 2015)

kep писал:


> В чем же разница с ЛюбАнями?


а в том, что "Любаня" и подобное с позволения сказать "искусство" - откровенный околомузыкальный ШЛАК (простите мне мою латынь), а кореянка - просто МОЛОДЕЦ!( в её номере нет ни грамма пошлости и лжи). Или Вы не способны это увидеть/услышать? Просто, без всякого пустомудрствования...


----------



## MAN (17 Ноя 2015)

kep (17.11.2015, 14:34) писал:


> В чем же разница с ЛюбАнями?


 Начал было уже сочинять очередной развёрнутый ответ, но *ze_go* ответил раньше меня, намного короче и притом намного же точнее, чем это сделал бы я, за что огромная ему от меня благодарность, ибо я ведь, после его признания в равной любови как к плодам тыквенных бахчевых культур, так и к поросячьим хрящикам, едва не поддался страшнейшему греху уныния, вызванного разочарованием во всём человечестве (ну если уж *ze_go* "ЛюбАню" любит, подумал я тогда...), но Бог миловал.


----------



## Неуч (17 Ноя 2015)

Почему так устроен этот мир? Сиськи есть, но поёт плохо; поёт хорошо, но сисек нет. Ноги есть- играют плохо, ног "нет" зато играют хорошо.


----------



## MAN (17 Ноя 2015)

Понимаете, *Неуч*, ещё Децим Юний Ювенал писал: Orandum est, ut sit mens sana in corpore sano. И при этом поговаривают, будто факт, что в здоровом (а значит и красивом) теле здоровый дух - редкое явление, был известен и до него. Редкое, но не небывалое же! В красоте телесной, да и вообще во внешней красоте плохого ничего разумеется нет, даже напротив, но это только при условии, что она не единственное и не главное достоинство своего обладателя. Да разве мало на свете было и есть красивых певиц, если уж на то пошло? Среди незаурядно талантливых я имею в виду.
И кстати, расскажу по такому случаю историю, произошедшую негкогда со мной. Был я однажды на концерте одного военного ансамбля. Это вообще был очень хороший концерт, но более всего меня впечатлило следующее: объявляют очередной номер (песню) и выходит на сцену солист тенор - смешного вида пожилой маленький толстенький лысоватый дядечка, которому совершенно не идущая к его какой-то счетоводской внешности военная форма придавала ещё большую нелепость. Но вот ансамбль проиграл вступление и он запел... он делал это так замечательно и вдохновенно, с таким искренним чувством, а голос у него оказался такого волшебно красивого тембра, что, хотите верьте, хотите нет, а это каким-то невероятным и чудесным образом совершенно преобразило его в глазах зрителей - после первого припева перед нами на сцене стоял уже не "счетовод" с пухлыми щёчками, блестящей лысиной и в кителе младшего сержанта, с трудом застёгнутом на животе, а статный красавец - олицетворение мужественности и рыцарского благородства. Такие дела! А вот обратной метаморфозы, чтобы внешняя красота певца или музыканта-инструменталиста преображала неказистое исполнение (а уж тем более откровенную халтуру), превращая воронье карканье в соловьиные трели, мне наблюдать что-то не доводилось. Так что ни длина ног, ни их стройность, ни размер бюста аккордеонисток на их звучание не оказывают ровно никакого влияния. Пошлить не надо, как сказал *ze_go*, лгать не надо, тогда только и может получиться настоящая хорошая музыка.


----------



## kep (17 Ноя 2015)

Обязательно отвечу по существу, а пока про детское музыкальное воспитание случайно нашел. Второклашкам устроили сюрприз: привели в Карнеги-Холл.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cw63-19ckvc


----------



## Неуч (17 Ноя 2015)

А вот интересно, какое отношение у вас к металлу как стилю музыки? Слушаете ли вы что либо подобное?


----------



## ze_go (17 Ноя 2015)

вопрос к кому?


----------



## Неуч (17 Ноя 2015)

К тем, кто считает, что знает толк в музыке


----------



## kep (17 Ноя 2015)

MAN (17.11.2015, 17:56) писал:


> А вот обратной метаморфозы, чтобы внешняя красота певца или музыканта-инструменталиста преображала неказистое исполнение (а уж тем более откровенную халтуру), превращая воронье карканье в соловьиные трели, мне наблюдать что-то не доводилось.


"Ви хочете песен? Их есть у меня". Вот пример, когда орел явно пытается выехать на обаянии (и выезжает - как на него дамы в зале смотрят!), но по исполнению в подметки не годится партнерше. Напоминаю - большими буквами IMHO (in my humble opinion, по моему скромному мнению)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSBHOFTZGvM

Возвращаясь к предмету дискуссии, Вы с *ze_go *блистательно доказали, что никакие формальные признаки стиля, внешность, etc. не влияют на ваше индивидуальное мнение. Вам нравится или не-. Ваши ссылки на тыц-тыц и неприличное кривляние - это попытка объективизировать Ваше личное мнение и привлечь больше союзников. Оно Вам надо? Ваше мнение имеет вполне определенную ценность само по себе, без доп. нагрузки. Оборотная сторона - оно имеет не бОльший вес, чем мнение оппонента. Извините за банальность выводов, отфиксируем это, чтобы можно было ругаться говорить дальше.


----------



## kep (17 Ноя 2015)

Неуч (18.11.2015, 00:58) писал:


> К тем, кто считает, что знает толк в музыке


 Широкий заход... "Если вы такие умные, что же вы строем не ходите?"


----------



## Неуч (18 Ноя 2015)

Ну ладно-ладно, это я так, смайлик же даже нарисовал. 

Я почему спрашиваю, металл это ведь в основном серьёзная, техничная, виртуозная, сложная, красивая музыка, но большинство людей, даже музыкантов имеют убеждение, что это тупая долбёжка. Т.е. та же буц-буц, только быстрее, а те кто его играет-это тупые потные волосатые дебилы.  Т.е. говоришь: "Ты послушай, красота какая",  а тебе в ответ:"А чо он орёт, а чё он волосатый..." Блин, это всё что ты услышал, что-ли? 
Так вот я и хотел спросить у всех, желающих ответить, об отношении к подобной музыке, ставите ли вы её в один ряд с "любаняподобной". Если не слушаете, то почему, что вас отталкивает?  Я сейчас говорю о направлении в целом, понятно, что везде есть своя попса.


----------



## MAN (18 Ноя 2015)

kep (18.11.2015, 01:23) писал:


> "Ви хочете песен? Их есть у меня". Вот пример, когда орел явно пытается выехать на обаянии (и выезжает - как на него дамы в зале смотрят!), но по исполнению в подметки не годится партнерше. Напоминаю - большими буквами IMHO (in my humble opinion, по моему скромному мнению).


 Здесь Ваше большими буквами обозначенное скромное мнение с моим претенциозным тоже не совпадает. "Орёл" из Югославии нашей Софии Ротару вполне сгодился не только в подмётки её серебристых туфелек, но и в достойные партнёры по вокальному дуэту. Мужчина действительно обаятельный, из тех, что нравятся женщинам, но хорошо петь это ему как будто бы ничуть не мешает, да и голос у него довольно красивый, хоть и не шибко мощный. Однако певец конечно же эстрадный, не оперный, если Вы об этом. Как и Ротару впрочем. В эстрадном же стиле песня и аранжирована.
kep (18.11.2015, 01:23) писал:


> Возвращаясь к предмету дискуссии, Вы с ze_go блистательно доказали, что никакие формальные признаки стиля, внешность, etc. не влияют на ваше индивидуальное мнение.


 Да ничего мы никому не доказывали и даже не пытались, а формальные признаки стиля действительно совершенно не определяют качества конкретного музыкального продукта, причём вне всякой зависимости от чьего бы то ни было индивидульного мнения.
P.S. А союзников и правда хочется чтобы побольше было. Оно надо, потому что, если вокруг расплодится слишком уж много "любанелюбителей", то жить в такой среде станет совсем тяжко.


----------



## hondaaccord (18 Ноя 2015)

Неуч, как Вам такая музЫка -
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=A6DZeA9oS5E
Разве можно сравнивать обсуждаемый "продюсерский выкидыш" и рок-культуру?!...


----------



## MAN (18 Ноя 2015)

Ишь чего творят, черти волосатые (я про "Апокалиптику"). Ещё и на виолончелях. Здорово!


----------



## Неуч (18 Ноя 2015)

Цитата:


> hondaaccord () писал: "Неуч, как Вам такая музЫка -"




Цитата:


> > Апокалиптику знаю давно, наверное с момента появления, это было оригинально-играть на виолончелях кавера известных групп. Потом свой альбом был, тоже интересный и необычный.
> > Любаня -это я думаю как если бы учащиеся консерватории, подрядились играть по свадьбам, чтоб денег заработать. Стоит ли их за это винить, приписывать им  попытки популяризации баяна?  Да играют и пусть играют.


----------



## Неуч (18 Ноя 2015)

Накосячил с цитатами


----------



## hondaaccord (18 Ноя 2015)

Согласен, Неуч. 
Чтоб так играть, консерваторского образования не надо, равно как и дипломов с межд. конкурсов. 
Поющим в ресторане под минус (в подавляющем большинстве), ведь не нужно серьёзного вокального образования. 
Винить, сравнивать, обсуждать (ну уж больно масштабно) осуждая, тем более "ордена-заслуги" вешать - пустое дело, бла-бла-бла не более...


----------



## MAN (19 Ноя 2015)

Неуч (18.11.2015, 18:04) писал:


> Любаня -это, я думаю, как если бы учащиеся консерватории подрядились играть по свадьбам, чтоб денег заработать. Стоит ли их за это винить, приписывать им  попытки популяризации баяна?  Да играют и пусть играют.


 Стоит ли винить? Не знаю, может быть и в этом отношении Вы отчасти правы, но вот в том, что хвалить их уж точно не за что и не следует я согласен с Вами на все 100%. Лучше бы всего, конечно, ни самих опустивших планку своего артистического уровня ниже плинтуса, ни упоминаний о них вообще нигде и никогда не видеть и не слышать.
А, кстати, мне интересно почему это игра на свадьбах непременно должна быть низкопробной халтурой? Это где же, в каком законе или постановлении прописано?


----------



## qwark (19 Ноя 2015)

hondaaccord (18.11.2015, 22:05) писал:


> Поющим в ресторане под минус (в подавляющем большинстве), ведь не нужно серьёзного вокального образования.


 Распространенное заблуждение.Простая публика все прекрасно видит и слышит.А самое страшное, что в ресторане плохо поющим или играющим музыкантам могут в лучшем случае, высказать свое мнение.


----------



## Неуч (19 Ноя 2015)

MAN писал:


> А, кстати, мне интересно почему это игра на свадьбах непременно должна быть низкопробной халтурой? Это где же, в каком законе или постановлении прописано?


Ну потому, что "слушатели" пришли  поздравить молодых, пожрать, выпить и покуролесить.  Хошь музыки -иди на концерт, в филармонию.  Свадьба в филармонии-это варварство по-моему


----------



## Неуч (19 Ноя 2015)

qwark писал:


> У меня был случай- пригласили в один коллектив,"поиграть" под фонограмму на банкете, и в конце программы,когда гости уже"дошли до кондиции", ко мне подошел один тип, и сказал "я следил за тобой весь вечер,ты ни..рена не играл!")


Так это старая добрая традиция- в конце побить гармониста


----------



## qwark (19 Ноя 2015)

MAN (19.11.2015, 10:51) писал:


> А, кстати, мне интересно почему это игра на свадьбах непременно должна быть низкопробной халтурой? Это где же, в каком законе или постановлении прописано?


----------



## qwark (19 Ноя 2015)

Неуч (19.11.2015, 11:30) писал:


> Так это старая добрая традиция- в конце побить гармониста


----------



## MAN (19 Ноя 2015)

Неуч (19.11.2015, 11:29) писал:


> Ну потому, что "слушатели" пришли  поздравить молодых, пожрать, выпить и покуролесить.  Хошь музыки -иди на концерт, в филармонию.


 А я не понимаю почему поздравлять молодожёнов и т.д. обязательно нужно в сопровождении плохой или плохо исполняемой музыки? По-моему этот стереотип назойливо навязывают людям как раз бездари и лодыри от музыки, стремящиеся к лёгким заработкам. Другое дело, что она должна соответствовать случаю (понятно, что произведения Золотарёва, например, играть на свадебном банкете вряд ли уместно ), но зачем же впадать в крайность, терзая уши несчастных людей в их праздник отвратительной фанерой и всевозможным кое-как исполняемым под неё фуфлом, делая это к тому же ЗА ДЕНЬГИ !!?
qwark (19.11.2015, 11:38) писал:


> А народ у нас терпеливый, всепрощающий. Никто после не подойдет и не скажет, что не понравилось.


qwark (19.11.2015, 11:41) писал:


> в ресторане или на банкете за халтуру или фонограмму могут реально вломить


 Мне показалось или между этими двумя постулатами есть некое противоречие?


----------



## Неуч (19 Ноя 2015)

MAN/ писал:


> но зачем же впадать в крайность, терзая уши несчастных людей в их праздник отвратительной фанерой и всевозможным кое-как исполняемым под неё фуфлом, делая это к тому же ЗА ДЕНЬГИ !!?


Так почему в крайность-то, играют как правило в живую, может быть под минус или на синтезаторе. Играют то, что попросили, буц-буц как правило, за  это им и платят деньги. Работа такая.
Где надо играют серьёзную музыку, без скачков и ног.


----------



## MAN (19 Ноя 2015)

Неуч (19.11.2015, 13:30) писал:


> Играют то, что попросили, буц-буц как правило, за  это им и платят деньги.


 Ну не знаю, если попросили именно буц-буц и именно за буц-буц заплатили, то конечно... было б глупо...
Только вот меня всё время терзают какие-то неясные сомнения...
Взять хоть последнее (надеюсь что для меня оно последнее во всех смыслах) подобного рода мероприятие, на котором я имел неудовольствие присутствовать среди гостей. Совсем недавно дело было (в позапрошлом что ли годе), так что воспоминания ещё свежи. "Тамандили" там трое: два мужика и девушка. Первые минут 40 было терпимо - они вели себя (а заодно и банкет) не слишком назойливо и громко, но затем (видимо по их среднестатистическим расчётам к этому времени публика должна уже достигать определённого градуса) началось настоящее "веселье" на всю катушку. И вот я до сих пор соображаю, кто же их просил использовать именно этот репертуар и на такой громкости, если большинство собравшихся с началом каждой новой "композиции" вываливались на свежий воздух покурить (в том числе и некурящие), а заодно обменяться недоумениями по поводу ведущейся психической атаки, крича друг другу в уши (уровень звучания "музыки" не позволял нормально разговаривать даже "за бортом" заведения), возвращаясь к столу на то непродолжительное время, когда грохот канонады стихал. Нет, те, кого не страшило получение контузии и даже наоборот "вштыривало" от "звуков космодрома", среди нас конечно были, но их-то явно было подавляющее меньшинство - вот в чём для меня лично заключается непостижимый фокус.


----------



## Неуч (19 Ноя 2015)

НУ это уже другое, это конкретно эти тамады перестарались.  Хотя может тоже попросили их, чтоб "на всю катушку".


----------



## qwark (19 Ноя 2015)

MAN (19.11.2015, 12:57) писал:


> Мне показалось или между этими двумя постулатами есть некое противоречие?


 Да, это как повезет.Кто то стерпит,а кто то может и высказать. Халтура может прокатить в одном случае, а в другом нет.


----------



## MAN (19 Ноя 2015)

Неуч (19.11.2015, 14:21) писал:


> НУ это уже другое, это конкретно эти тамады перестарались.


 Да ладно, другое. Они же повсеместно так стараются.
Неуч (19.11.2015, 14:21) писал:


> Хотя может тоже попросили их, чтоб "на всю катушку".


 Так в том-то и вопрос, кто их всех просит прессовать нас дурными адскими звуками. Вот как отмечалось, скажем, у нас 70-летие Победы:  начиналась праздничная программа на главной площади города выступлением духовых оркестров - всё было чинно и благородно ко всеобщему ликованию, но потом ближе к вечеру как начали выпускать к микрофону местных "звёзд эстрады", как заголосили они под фанерку разнообразные современные "хиты", так и пошло-поехало. Прям хоть хватай лопаты и копай траншеи, как во время той самой войны, для укрытия от этих аспидов. Кто просил? Да ещё опять же так громко, что у ворон, имевших неосторожность пролетать поблизости, начинало дымиться хвостовое оперение и они с протяжным воем пикировали в окрестные кусты, добавляя этим свою пикантную краску в общую звуковую картину народного гуляния. Кто конкретно просил делать именно это и именно так? Нет ответа!


----------



## shnikolaj (19 Ноя 2015)

Предлагаю вариант свадьбы. Жених с невестой-профессиональные музыканты. Половина гостей-профессиональные музыканты. Ведёт свадьбу-профессиональный артист. Играют и поют невеста со своими музыкантами и их гости музыканты (ВСЁ ТОЛЬКО ВЖИВУЮ). И снимаются все проблемы с музыкально-вокально-техническим сопровождением и собственно проведением свадьбы. Это был вариант свадьбы моей дочери. Но для большинства людей такое недостижимо. Поэтому остаётся только свой вкус и размер кошелька. Ну а пианист играет как может...соответственно бюджету.


----------



## MAN (19 Ноя 2015)

*shnikolaj*, Вы возможно не поверите, но когда-то примерно так (ВСЁ ТОЛЬКО ВЖИВУЮ) ведь и игрались практически все свадьбы. И даже безо всяких профессиональных музыкантов и артистов замечательно обходились. Простые люди, обыкновенные труженики. Поэтому для вящей точности я бы заменил в Вашем тексте слово недостижимо на невозвратимо.
Впрочем, когда видишь, что и сегодня люди способны проводить праздники по-человечески, начинаешь верить в возможность возвращения старых и добрых народных традиций ко всем нам.


----------



## shnikolaj (19 Ноя 2015)

Для большинства, к сожалению, единственным музыкальным инструментом является "коробочка" издающая звуки. Да и мало кто сам что-то поёт. Муз. грамотность и культура... не до жиру. Кстати, поющего на улице человека обычно принимают либо за пьяного, либо за сумасшедшего. Слава богу, с играющими на инструментах это пока не так. Но за тех, к примеру в Москве, взялась полиция-милиция.


----------



## Неуч (19 Ноя 2015)

Вообще-то это не совсем простые люди. Это коллектив музыкальной студии.


----------



## shnikolaj (19 Ноя 2015)

И ещё MAN, для любого массового мероприятия (каковым является свадьба) нужны профессиональные люди, которые и создают праздник. Иначе - бардак и грохот по ушам


----------



## MAN (19 Ноя 2015)

shnikolaj (19.11.2015, 17:08) писал:


> И ещё MAN, для любого массового мероприятия (каковым является свадьба) нужны профессиональные люди, которые и создают праздник. Иначе - бардак и грохот по ушам


 Повторю ещё раз. Своими глазами видел и своими ушами слышал (будучи сопливым пацаном правда) как игрались деревенские свадьбы в обычной избе, а в подходящую погоду и прямо на улице, на которых не было ни одного профессионала по части проведения массовых мероприятий, однако не было там и бардака с грохотом, а вот атмосфера праздника как раз-таки была.
Неуч (19.11.2015, 16:54) писал:


> Вообще-то это не совсем простые люди. Это коллектив музыкальной студии.


 И что? Слышали бы Вы как замечательно пела моя покойная бабушка! А уж она-то точно не состояла в музыкальной студии, всю трудовую биографию в колхозе спину ломала. И пятерых детей вырастила, включая моего отца. Как-то не до студий ей было. Вы вообще-то подумайте с какой стати некоторая часть музыки именуется народной? А когда хорошенько этот вопрос обдумаете, скажите мне почему же в таком случае для совсем простых людей хорошо петь и играть на музыкальных инструментах - недостижимо и почему это они не способны отличать настоящую музыку от. ...


----------



## qwark (19 Ноя 2015)

MAN (19.11.2015, 17:42) писал:


> Вы вообще-то подумайте с какой стати некоторая часть музыки именуется народной? А когда хорошенько этот вопрос обдумаете, скажите мне


 Сам поиграй в ресторанах и поймешь!


----------



## kep (19 Ноя 2015)

MAN (19.11.2015, 17:42) писал:


> Вы вообще-то подумайте с какой стати некоторая часть музыки именуется народной?


 MAN, я опять про определения. Два вопроса:
1. Для Вас народное = хорошее, так? А почему?
2. Вы настойчиво упоминаете "простых людей". В чем их отличие (видимо, к лучшему)?


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Ноя 2015)

kep писал:


> народное = хорошее, так? А почему?


Народное не = хорошее. Оно = нашему безграничному долгу перед народом, предками, перед веками истории, перед самосознанием и самопониманием себя. Если, конечно, считать себя частью нашего великого народа.


----------



## kep (19 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly (19.11.2015, 21:55) писал:


> самосознанием и самопониманием себя


 Kuzalogly, как-то "себя" многовато Не с Вашим языкознанием такое наворачивать.
А по существу, за пафосом ответ потерялся. Подразумевает ли наш безграничный долг перед, считание себя частью, etc. - что народное обязательно хорошее?


----------



## Неуч (20 Ноя 2015)

MAN писал:


> Неуч (19.11.2015, 16:54) писал:Вообще-то это не совсем простые люди. Это коллектив музыкальной студии. И что? Слышали бы Вы как замечательно пела моя покойная бабушка! А уж она-то точно не состояла в музыкальной студии, всю трудовую биографию в колхозе спину ломала. И пятерых детей вырастила, включая моего отца. Как-то не до студий ей было.


А то, что эти люди увлечены такой музыкой, вот и поют её даже за чаем. А кто увлечён буц-буцем даже за чаем слушает буц-буц и подпевает ещё наверное. Простой народ он разный, но тем не менее он народ.

А во времена вашей бабушки были магнитофоны, телевизоры, радио? Отож. Вот и натренеровались петь, да играть в живую.  Если сейчас вырубать свет в домах, хотя бы на выходные, тоже запоют и заиграют на лавочках.

Цитата:


> Вы вообще-то подумайте с какой стати некоторая часть музыки именуется народной? А когда хорошенько этот вопрос обдумаете, скажите мне почему же в таком случае для совсем простых людей хорошо петь и играть на музыкальных инструментах - недостижимо и почему это они не способны отличать настоящую музыку от. ...


Это я что-ли такое сказал, что не способны играть и отличать?  Совсем простые это кто? Это ещё проще простых что-ли?

Народная музыка, например, это традиционная музыка отдельно взятого  народа или культуры (вычитал). И чо? 
А Русский шансон  это народная музыка или нет? Народ теперь поёт его да слушает поболе, чем Люли-Люли. Традиция уже, понимаешь.   А может сейчас народная музыка она и есть такая, типа Любань и буц-буцев?


----------



## vev (20 Ноя 2015)

*Неуч*,

Русский шансон этот как якутский негр... Шансон - это шансон и никаким, кроме как французским, быть не может. Это совершенно уникальный жанр, не имеющий ничего общего со звуками, изрыгаемыми из динамиков маршруток


----------



## Неуч (20 Ноя 2015)

Да суть не в том как оно называется. А в том, что оно вошло в традицию.  Маршруточники и таксисты  часть народа ведь, и при том не маленькая.  Народная это теперь музыка или нет?


----------



## sedovmika (20 Ноя 2015)

Выпускание пара постепенно переходит в пускание крови. Столько несовместимых точек зрения, трудно даже все их охватить...


----------



## Неуч (20 Ноя 2015)

А вот интересно ещё, когда появилась гармонь,  негодовали ли гусляры и рожочники с балалаечниками по поводу повального увлечения этой визжащей заграничной коробкой. Офигевали-ли с того , что за самоваром перестали играть на пиле?

Типа вот раньше, как ложечник вдарит цыки-цыки-цыки-цык, на кажной завалинке, а щаааасс...  Ун-ца-ун-ца  левой рукой, да пиу-пиу правой как оглашенные


----------



## vev (20 Ноя 2015)

Неуч (20.11.2015, 11:13) писал:


> Да суть не в том как оно называется. А в том, что оно вошло в традицию.  Маршруточники и таксисты  часть народа ведь, и при том не маленькая.  Народная это теперь музыка или нет?


Вы рассматриваете "народность" музыки по потребителю? Тогда ВСЯ музыка является народной. 
Насколько мне понимается, "народная" - это произведенная народом, а не Шуфутинским, Успенской, Кругом etc. Тот блатняк, который они исторгают из себя, народным не может быть ни при каком раскладе, хоть его и слушают узбекские водители такси


----------



## MAN (20 Ноя 2015)

kep (19.11.2015, 21:37) писал:


> 1. Для Вас народное = хорошее, так? А почему?


 Для меня народное это то, что было создано народом, и принадлежало ему тогда, когда он являлся и осознавал себя именно народом, имеющим собственную культуру, а не населением, требующим хлеба и зрелищ (_panem et circenses_ - Вы ведь неравнодушны к латыни, не так ли?), как писал всё в той же 10-й сатире уже упоминавшийся мной Ювенал о римских плебеях времён распада этой великой империи. Именно поэтому оно и хорошее, в отличие от некоторых искусственно навязываемых извне "традиций", а по сути зрелищ для населения (того, что *Неуч *назвал русским шансоном, "буц-буцев", "ЛюбАнь" и т.п.).
kep (19.11.2015, 21:37) писал:


> 2. Вы настойчиво упоминаете "простых людей". В чем их отличие (видимо, к лучшему)?


Неуч (20.11.2015, 10:18) писал:


> Совсем простые это кто? Это ещё проще простых что-ли?


 Ну Вы б ещё простейшими их назвали как в биологии. Совсем наоборот, в данном контексте простыми людьми я называю тех, которые не являются профессиональными музыкантами, не посещают рестораны, ночные клубы и т.п. заведения с целью "оттопыриться", не подпевают буц-буцам, кому нравится хорошая душевная музыка, невзирая на электрификацию, телевидение, радиовещание и утомление, накапливаемое в течение пяти рабочих дней трудовой недели. А ролик со "студийцами" я привёл к тому, что глядя на них начинаешь верить в то, что точка невозврата на пути деградации и культурного разложения нами ещё не пройдена, в конце концов может и "нестудийцы" опять начнут за чаем петь хорошие песни.


----------



## Неуч (20 Ноя 2015)

vev писал:


> Вы рассматриваете "народность" музыки по потребителю? Тогда ВСЯ музыка является народной. Насколько мне понимается, "народная" - это произведенная народом, а не Шуфутинским, Успенской, Кругом etc. Тот блатняк, который они исторгают из себя, народным не может быть ни при каком раскладе, хоть его и слушают узбекские водители такси


Нет, это я просто для поддержки разговора

Я больше сторонник такого определения, что народная музыка-это музыка написанная в соответствии с характерными для народа (национальной, территориальной общности)  особенностями построения мелодии, гармонии и исполнения. Это перекаверканное мной определение, как оно звучит по научному я не смог найти, хотя где-то слыхал.

Я неуч всё-таки, но по моему вот это чередование тоника-субдоминанта-доминанта-тоника одна из таких особенностей народной музыки.


----------



## vev (20 Ноя 2015)

Неуч (20.11.2015, 12:33) писал:


> Я больше сторонник такого определения, что народная музыка-это музыка написанная в соответствии с характерными для народа (национальной, территориальной общности)  особенностями построения мелодии, гармонии и исполнения. Это перекаверканное мной определение, как оно звучит по научному я не смог найти, хотя где-то слыхал.Я неуч всё-таки, но по моему вот это чередование тоника-субдоминанта-доминанта-тоника одна из таких особенностей народной музыки.


Похоже, что здесь у нас с Вами разногласий нет


----------



## kep (20 Ноя 2015)

Неуч (20.11.2015, 12:33) писал:


> чередование тоника-субдоминанта-доминанта-тоника одна из таких особенностей народной музыки.


 Для меня народная музыка - вот эта: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MtM_j_TLRM
Покажите, где там тоника-субдоминанта-доминанта-тоника


----------



## Неуч (20 Ноя 2015)

Ну субдоминанты там нету извините. А так Фамажор-Домажор тоника -доминанта и покругу. (это там где бабушки поют)

Это какой местности народ? Уних мож там так заведено.


----------



## vev (20 Ноя 2015)

kep (20.11.2015, 13:06) писал:


> Для меня народная музыка - вот эта: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MtM_j_TLRMПокажите, где там тоника-субдоминанта-доминанта-тоника


И что? Есть некоторое небесконечное количество народных ладов, как то дорийский, фригийский, ионийский, лидийский etc. Вот в них есть вполне характерные особенности использования основных ступеней лада. Они и определют принадлежность "народной" музыки ИМХО


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Ноя 2015)

Кому там "Любани" нехороши, а?
Ловите иньшу вэрсию...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08P7pyHBlq0
Насчитал 34 нарушения формы одежды. Самое смешное- у рядового состава на грудях знак окончания Академии, притом вверх ногами!! Я угорал...


----------



## Неуч (20 Ноя 2015)

А с учётом того, что поётся на фоне бандеровского черно-красного флага, вооще не ясно на кой там элементы советской формы. А звёзды вверх ногами-это наверное они сатанисты ещё к тому же. Сатано-бендеры короче.


----------



## vev (20 Ноя 2015)

*Kuzalogly*,  жестоко... Я уже почти начал любить ЛюБань...


----------



## kep (20 Ноя 2015)

vev (20.11.2015, 13:18) писал:


> Они и определют принадлежность "народной" музыки ИМХО


 У меня есть гипотеза: показанное и есть народная музыка. Она ладовая, импровизационная, ритмически сложная, с хорошо определенными принципами построения ритмических и ладовых паттернов. А та музыка, которая теперь считается народной (тоника-субдоминанта-доминанта-тоника, куплет-припев, etc.) - это и есть попса. Лучше по качеству, хуже - но попса.


----------



## hondaaccord (20 Ноя 2015)

... Прошли века, музыка стала делом (бизнесом), публичным представлением (шоу).
Акыны, ашуги, бояны - перестали бродить и передавать, запоминая и складывая истории, типа - "о чём вижу, о том и пою", или, "куда позвали, то и запомнил". Музыканты, шуты-скоморохи при дворах - радовать хозяев "за покушать". Европейскме мейстерзингеры, бродячие менестрели - эти проводники европейского музыкального "ноу-хау", также оформили свой статус... 
Авторская или фольклорная музыка, с многообразием её специфики - это дошедшие до нас мысли, переживания и радости как конкретного человека, так и совместные, различных народов...
Роднит всех музыкантов склонность к импровизации, корневому принципу и основе любой народной музыки...


----------

